# The I'm "NOTQUACK" driveler....#63



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2013)

git it set up right! chief, you're the professional, what's up wit this?!?!


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 22, 2013)

Bleve it might be a lil safer in disun for a while.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> git it set up right! chief, you're the professional, what's up wit this?!?!



Dat betta??


----------



## rydert (Mar 22, 2013)

hey ever body


Quack is wack


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 22, 2013)

I need to go buy me another pair of skinny jeans


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Dat betta??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>





Hehe, gotta crash buds and budettes, according to a certain PM, I've been up entirely too long . . .


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 22, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I need to go buy me another pair of skinny jeans



Do you wear hightop tennie shoes with yo skinny jeans?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



Just some slight malfunctions, I was momentarily mesmerized!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hehe, gotta crash buds and budettes, according to a certain PM, I've been up entirely too long . . .



Later Sweetie!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2013)

Feels weird havin MizT home on Friday!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Just some slight malfunctions, I was momentarily mesmerized!!


 naaww, really?


Hooked On Quack said:


> Hehe, gotta crash buds and budettes, according to a certain PM, I've been up entirely too long . . .


 


stringmusic said:


> Do you wear hightop tennie shoes with yo skinny jeans?





Jeff C. said:


> Later Sweetie!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Feels weird havin MizT home on Friday!!


uuuhhhhh............... never mind......................


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> uuuhhhhh............... never mind......................





Her day off used to be Monday, they changed it to Friday. She works 4-10's.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 22, 2013)

Morning ya'll, what did i miss.


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 22, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya'll, what did i miss.



Nuttin, Quack just had to go to bed early


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya'll, what did i miss.



Nuttin!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 22, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Do you wear hightop tennie shoes with yo skinny jeans?


I do.......


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Nuttin, Quack just had to go to bed early





Jeff C. said:


> Nuttin!



Why do I feel like i aint gettin the whole truth?


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 22, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Why do I feel like i aint gettin the whole truth?



Cause we like comin here to play ery day


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 22, 2013)

Last post... Crap, wrong thread


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 22, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I do.......


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 22, 2013)

The po-po's here


----------



## rydert (Mar 22, 2013)

stringmusic said:


>



l.p.       does not count as last post....idjit


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 22, 2013)

rydert said:


> l.p.       does not count as last post....idjit



L to da P?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 22, 2013)

Shucks, I was just checking in to see if Quack got my email that I titled "My Honda 700".       The real question is, did hack get Quacked or did Quack get hacked??? 

I leave this place for a 3 hours or so and come back and find that things have gone crazy in the meantime.  Crashed one driveler thread and then filled another one with helium (all hot air) and released it to fly all over the place for a couple of days.  You guys and gals ain't lettin no grass grow tween your toes.  

I'm hungry already, I need some mustard....... what's for lunch?????


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 22, 2013)

I had a country chicken bisq. wiff mustard for breakfast.


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 22, 2013)

Deep subject. Do a country cheekun taste differnt than a city cheekun?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Deep subject. Do a country cheekun taste differnt than a city cheekun?



City cheekuns don't have to walk as far!!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm gonna put this right here.......


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Her day off used to be Monday, they changed it to Friday. She works 4-10's.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I do.......


 ohreally?


Hornet22 said:


> Deep subject. Do a country cheekun taste differnt than a city cheekun?


 do Cuban raised cheekun eggs taste like beans & rice?


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 22, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I'm gonna put this right here.......



Dat's a good place fo' it hdm!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2013)

All right who opened the bottle early?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> All right who opened the bottle early?


Quack............ he ALWAYS does that!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Deep subject. Do a country cheekun taste differnt than a city cheekun?


Yep , a lil crunchier and spicey. Dems city chickens are skinnier and served naked. Hey you startin to sound like the Mrs..



hdm03 said:


> I'm gonna put this right here.......


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> All right who opened the bottle early?



Hey Old man


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Quack............ he ALWAYS does that!



Hey Good Morning


----------



## rydert (Mar 22, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I'm gonna put this right here.......



ooooooohhhh............I luva da Beva


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 22, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Yep , a lil crunchier and spicey. Dems city chickens are skinnier and served naked. Hey you startin to sound like the Mrs..



I likem skinnee an nekid


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 22, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> I likem skinnee an nekid



oh my


----------



## rydert (Mar 22, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> I likem skinnee an nekid



so you like da Beva too?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Quack............ he ALWAYS does that!



I would join him but I am overseeing the remodelers from the south this morn.



mudracing101 said:


> Hey Old man



Shouldn't you be working instead of posting in here son.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Good Morning


 <---- my surprised look!


Hornet22 said:


> I likem skinnee an nekid


 I can't help I'm pleasantly plump! well, I could, if I had will power......


KyDawg said:


> I would join him but I am overseeing the remodelers from the south this morn.
> 
> Shouldn't you be working instead of posting in here son.


 Just a little drip in yo coffee to take the edge off, go ahead, you still got winter up there, you need to warm up a bit........


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 22, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I need to go buy me another pair of skinny jeans





hdm03 said:


> oh my


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2013)

These workers from the south are wild enough as it is and you know I cant drink alone.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I would join him but I am overseeing the remodelers from the south this morn.
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't you be working instead of posting in here son.


 uhmm yeah maybe



Hornet22 said:


> I likem skinnee an nekid


 I like em all



KyDawg said:


> These workers from the south are wild enough as it is and you know I cant drink alone.


When i drink alone i prefer to be by myself


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> These workers from the south are wild enough as it is and you know I cant drink alone.



I only drank alone or wit somebody


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 22, 2013)

hdm03 said:


>





Hornet22 said:


> I only drank alone or wit somebody


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> I only drank alone or wit somebody


 Hey, that's my line!


----------



## kracker (Mar 22, 2013)

I think this crowd is too silly to have been drankin this morning. Smells like Humboldt County grown in here...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2013)

kracker said:


> I think this crowd is too silly to have been drankin this morning. Smells like Humboldt County grown in here...


Hey you, posting from home, I hope!


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 22, 2013)

kracker said:


> I think this crowd is too silly to have been drankin this morning. Smells like Humboldt County grown in here...



Hope you're doin' ok kracker!


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hope you are doin ok kracker


----------



## kracker (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks for the well wishes everybody, I'm stuck in the hospital til Monday at least.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2013)

kracker said:


> I think this crowd is too silly to have been drankin this morning. Smells like Humboldt County grown in here...




Just cured my munchies.....country fried cube steak on a couple biskits and Mustard wiff some raw onyun!!! Gonna top it off wiff some homemade jelly and biskit. Mm mmm!! 

You doin ok?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2013)

kracker said:


> Thanks for the well wishes everybody, I'm stuck in the hospital til Monday at least.



Gotcha


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2013)

kracker said:


> Thanks for the well wishes everybody, I'm stuck in the hospital til Monday at least.


 dang man!


Jeff C. said:


> Just cured my munchies.....country fried cube steak on a couple biskits and Mustard wiff some raw onyun!!! Gonna top it off wiff some homemade jelly and biskit. Mm mmm!!
> 
> You doin ok?


leftova home made taco's.................. Hey, ya'll seen the new "baco"?!?!


----------



## rydert (Mar 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> dang man!
> 
> leftova home made taco's.................. Hey, ya'll seen the new "baco"?!?!



yummy.....................


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> dang man!
> 
> leftova home made taco's.................. Hey, ya'll seen the new "baco"?!?!



That aint real.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That aint real.


 read on my dear sweet sista from anotha mista!

http://bacontoday.com/bacon-shell-tacos-aka-bacos/


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> dang man!
> 
> leftova home made taco's.................. Hey, ya'll seen the new "baco"?!?!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2013)

Sliced some of KyDawg's country ham. Some thick chunks for homemade vegetable soup, and some for fryin.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Sliced some of KyDawg's country ham. Some thick chunks for homemade vegetable soup, and some for fryin.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> dang man!
> 
> leftova home made taco's.................. Hey, ya'll seen the new "baco"?!?!



That looks great. I had mashed taters and gravey, turnips, hasbrown casserole, and CHICKIN FRIED CHICKEN


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> That looks great. I had mashed taters and gravey, turnips, hasbrown casserole, and CHICKIN FRIED CHICKEN





Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>



You da ham slicer Jeff. Couldn't do no better my self. Not without some aiming fluid anyway.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



Same page sista, same page.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Same page sista, same page.




Ooooooooooo....looky here!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Same page sista, same page.



Chicken Fried You'z feelin better


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Same page sista, same page.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Ooooooooooo....looky here!!






mudracing101 said:


> Chicken Fried You'z feelin better



chicken fried nanners
been better, been worse.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You da ham slicer Jeff. Couldn't do no better my self. Not without some aiming fluid anyway.



I'm gettin purty good at it. Maaannn, that's some good stuff!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> chicken fried nanners
> been better, been worse.



That didnt come out right


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> chicken fried nanners
> been better, been worse.





Youz sick?  

MizT (her 1st Friday off, new day off startin today) and she's sick. Jag may be comin down with it too. I'm tryin to keep my distance.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> chicken fried nanners
> been better, been worse.


 good'un!
wait, you been sick?  I thought you were bizzy wiff tax stuff?


mudracing101 said:


> That didnt come out right





Jeff C. said:


> Youz sick?
> 
> MizT (her 1st Friday off, new day off startin today) and she's sick. Jag may be comin down with it too. I'm tryin to keep my distance.


co-worker came back today, had a severe sinus infection & water on her ear drum, but got meds going & feels better........... I've been doing extra duty on the allergy pills, vit. c & L-Lysine and added my netti pot routine, much better today myself!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> good'un!
> wait, you been sick?  I thought you were bizzy wiff tax stuff?
> 
> 
> ...



Don't know what's wrong with them, came out of nowhere, heads are stopped up, dizzy, etc.

Glad you're feelin better!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 22, 2013)

I aint been sick in 5 years and this is the 3rd time this year I've had this cold/flu stuff. 
did I say


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint been sick in 5 years and this is the 3rd time this year I've had this cold/flu stuff.
> did I say



Hornet22 is probably bringing in a lot of germs and other what nots after a round of Twist


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 22, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Hornet22 is probably bringing in a lot of germs and other what nots after a round of Twist



 You're right.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You're right.



I just hope he can get rid of that nasty rash


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't know what's wrong with them, came out of nowhere, heads are stopped up, dizzy, etc.
> 
> Glad you're feelin better!!


 meeeee tooo, now I can enjoy my "normal" Friday night festivities!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint been sick in 5 years and this is the 3rd time this year I've had this cold/flu stuff.
> did I say


I'm sorry.......... vitamins? especially C, immune boosters, get to it, we can't have you staying sick!!


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 22, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I just hope he can get rid of that nasty rash



a shot of penaacil.....penacea.....penicia..... tell him to go to da docta, they cleared mine right up!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2013)

Could be all this cold and wet weather I let in here, that causes all these ailments yall speak of.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 22, 2013)

aint nobody talkin'


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> aint nobody talkin'



I am still checking out that pic of the deer you claimed you kilt.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I am still checking out that pic of the deer you claimed you kilt.



You done seen it a hunert times, that pitcha is as real as it gets. I even posted a pitcha of him on my garage wall.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> You done seen it a hunert times, that pitcha is as real as it gets. I even posted a pitcha of him on my garage wall.



That's the picture that dont look right. I bet you dont even have curtains in you garage.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2013)

oooppsss, wrong thread..........


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm ready to go home and git in da bed.......I feel like poo


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> That's the picture that dont look right. I bet you dont even have curtains in you garage.



Yessir, I do, my aunt Mae won first place at the county fair in the sowin' competition and went a gave me her winnin' curtains.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 22, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I'm ready to go home and git in da bed.......I feel like poo



You done got da rash too?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 22, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I'm ready to go home and git in da bed.......I feel like poo


I'm ready to go home and get a drank, i'm parched



stringmusic said:


> You done got da rash too?



They need to wash that twista matt


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 22, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> You done got da rash too?



Yes; it and sho does itch


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 22, 2013)

Keebs ya want to run out early????


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I'm ready to go home and git in da bed.......I feel like poo


 LYSOL ALERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


mudracing101 said:


> I'm ready to go home and get a drank, i'm parched
> 
> 
> 
> They need to wash that twista matt


 we're getting a new one for the KeebsMudslinginFest!


mudracing101 said:


> Keebs ya want to run out early????


 Let's rock-n-roll baybay!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs ya want to run out early????



Don't leave her Mud, it'll cost ya the rest of the weekend!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 22, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> You done got da rash too?





hdm03 said:


> Yes; it and sho does itch



RASH??? Are y'all be for serious??? 

My son said he has a rash on his leg. He went to the school nurse today & she put some cream on it. I don't see anything now. My husband has some kinda rash on his arms. Is something goin around?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't leave her Mud, it'll cost ya the rest of the weekend!


 he didn't leave me but he dang sho got a head start on me!


Crickett said:


> RASH??? Are y'all be for serious???
> 
> My son said he has a rash on his leg. He went to the school nurse today & she put some cream on it. I don't see anything now. My husband has some kinda rash on his arms. Is something goin around?


 they been on a father/son outing with Quack lately!?!?
ok, I'm out, gotta pick Chevy up from the vet!


----------



## slip (Mar 22, 2013)

Done wiff werk today and off tomorrow ..... TURKEY SEASON


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2013)

slip said:


> Done wiff werk today and off tomorrow ..... TURKEY SEASON



Good Luck, brother!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2013)

Best of luck to all my turkey huntin bros and sis !!!



Come on 7am !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 22, 2013)

Sitting at casa de bugsy waiting on the morning to arrive. Got the rainsuit ready and we just got back from Academy. Picked up a knife and a new box call holder. Sure hope we hear some gobbling in the morning!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Best of luck to all my turkey huntin bros and sis !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Come on 7am !!!











rhbama3 said:


> Sitting at casa de bugsy waiting on the morning to arrive. Got the rainsuit ready and we just got back from Academy. Picked up a knife and a new box call holder. Sure hope we hear some gobbling in the morning!




Hope y'all do!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Sitting at casa de bugsy waiting on the morning to arrive. Got the rainsuit ready and we just got back from Academy. Picked up a knife and a new box call holder. Sure hope we hear some gobbling in the morning!



Come back with a nice one rh.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2013)

Man, just got thru eating the absolute BEST ribs I've ever had, came from downtown Milledgeville at a place called "Georgia Bob's."


I've eaten at that world famous place in Chatanooga that Elvis used to eat at, and they were awesome, but ain't got nuttin on these !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man, just got thru eating the absolute BEST ribs I've ever had, came from downtown Milledgeville at a place called "Georgia Bob's."
> 
> 
> I've eaten at that world famous place in Chatanooga that Elvis used to eat at, and they were awesome, but ain't got nuttin on these !!



Might have to try them out next time I'm over that way.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2013)

I will stop there and try some when I head down to the MON.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Might have to try them out next time I'm over that way.





KyDawg said:


> I will stop there and try some when I head down to the MON.






Ya'll come down and I'll buy all you can eat and a plate to carry home !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll come down and I'll buy all you can eat and a plate to carry home !!!



Well, thank ya.......Cain't beat that!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll come down and I'll buy all you can eat and a plate to carry home !!!



That's might nice of you Quack, Dont be suprised if me and the wife show up one day.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> That's might nice of you Quack, Dont be suprised if me and the wife show up one day.





Give me plenty of notice and I'll vacate ya'lls next trip to the MON !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Give me plenty of notice and I'll vacate ya'lls next trip to the MON !!!



Will do, I will bring ham, but I want a dirt road tour.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Will do, I will bring ham, but I want a dirt road tour.





Not a problem !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not a problem !!!



Y'all gonna need a chauffeur!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all gonna need a chauffeur!!



We might need a designated driver Jeff.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> We might need a designated driver Jeff.


I got you boys covered on that, no prob.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> We might need a designated driver Jeff.



Yassa Boss!!



Keebs said:


> I got you boys covered on that, no prob.........



I wanna wear da little hat...you can drive!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yassa Boss!!
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna wear da little hat...you can drive!



Do you know how to get to the MON?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Do you know how to get to the MON?



I could probably find it in a day or two.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I could probably find it in a day or two.



That would be a great road in itself.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> That would be a great road in itself.



Especially with Keebs drivin!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yassa Boss!!
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna wear da little hat...you can drive!


sure, I gotz lots of hats to pick from!


KyDawg said:


> That would be a great road _*TRIP*_ in itself.


 more better?!?!?!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Especially with Keebs drivin!


 that's right! I used to *always* be the designated driva!   Fo real!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2013)

A'ight chilluns.....I'mon see if I can catch a segment on Anderson Cooper @ 11:00 with one of our very own PF contributors, bigreddwon, discussing the need and uses for AR type weapons. 

Y'all have a good evenin!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> that's right! I used to *always* be the designated driva!   Fo real!



Fill'er up with gas, check the oil, ice down the beer and make some sammiches, I am on my way.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Do you know how to get to the MON?






Jeff and Keebs both have been to the MON at one of our gatherings ' bout 3 years ago !!


----------



## slip (Mar 22, 2013)

Dang it ... i wont be able to sleep tonight...

Its like christmas ... looking like a wet and cold once since i dont have any rain gear .... but dadgum turkey season/christmas no less.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 22, 2013)

You got that right! Laying in bed trying to sleep but all I can think is turkey. Stars are out and sky is clear right now. Maybe the rain will hold off in the morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2013)

Tonight's moving on by !!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 23, 2013)

What am I doing up this late????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> What am I doing up this late????





You probably had to tinkle ???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You probably had to tinkle ???



Well the sky hasn't had to tinkle here yet.   But the radar says it is coming.   Probably about the time I open the door.  

Well the coffee is brewed.  Anyone want a cup or a thermos to go?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 23, 2013)

In the famous words of Shelby Stanga...










HERE WE GO!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> In the famous words of Shelby Stanga...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






GOOD LUCK guys !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> In the famous words of Shelby Stanga...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Ya'll need to give us a play by play !!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 23, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> What am I doing up this late????



What am I doing up? Setting here at the hunting club in the dang rain about to attempt to call in a gobbler!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> What am I doing up? Setting here at the hunting club in the dang rain about to attempt to call in a gobbler!





Get 'em buoy !!!!



If one walks across da yard I'ma gonna blast him !!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 23, 2013)

Bout to go ballistic on a fool and his dogs. 

No bird is gonna talk with that crap going on. I'm fixin to make the local GW my new best friend.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 23, 2013)

CAN TURKEYS SWIM ????

Sure looks like they might have to today according to Noah's weather map.  I am late, got to head up to the country to take care of business BUT it won't include any turkeys today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2013)

Moanin gobblers.....good luck!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2013)

Light rain here now!


----------



## slip (Mar 23, 2013)

Notta peep from the birds today. I mean ... nothin.
Even the 50 million crows we have couldnt get a shock gobble out of them...

Sat on the gas line and watched the sky turn darker then decided it was time to beat feet and leave ... Barely got the truck loaded up before all hades broke loose. I've never hydroplaned so much in my life then that ride home. The rain came down so fast it couldnt run off the roads fast enough...It was kinda fun but a few times the  went to  real fast.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 23, 2013)

On our way to Denny's. 
Black as night and thundering bad so we got out while we could.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 23, 2013)

Is it raining all over the world
I'm going back to bed.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 23, 2013)

Well........ look a here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Is it raining all over the world
> I'm going back to bed.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well........ look a here.




Well which is it?  

still watering here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2013)

2 egg and cheese bagel is good!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2013)

Morning youngins.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins.



Bout time you got up!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 23, 2013)

Sun shining here, for how long i dunno!!!


_Posted  from  Gon.com  App  for Android_


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> Sun shining here, for how long i dunno!!!
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com  App  for Android_



Nuttin but liquid sunshine here!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Bout time you got up!!



I always sleep late on Mondays.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 23, 2013)

Mernin Y'all crazy folks 

Its wet out there, time to get some mud on the tires


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> Mernin Y'all crazy folks
> 
> Its wet out there, time to get some mud on the tires



Well well well......Looky here @ SHmoooooo! 

Miss ya gal!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Well well well......Looky here @ SHmoooooo!
> 
> Miss ya gal!!



Hey Shmoo!  I ain't got wifi at the house so I don't do much net surfin  but my gal pal has wifi so I thought I'd drop in for a few


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Shmoo!  I ain't got wifi at the house so I don't do much meet surfin  but my gal pal has wifi so I thought I'd drop in for a few



Glad to see ya pop in....hope all is well with you and yours!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2013)

No rain here in the MON !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 23, 2013)

There comes a point when you think sitting in the rain trying to bushwhack a turkey "this wasn't a good idea". Lightning and thunder all around, rain getting inside my rainsuit, and I used my trifold blind as an umbrella. Looks like a trip to academy or gander mountain is in order. I guess I layed my gun down wrong and the red fiber optic rod in my sight broke off.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> There comes a point when you think sitting in the rain trying to bushwhack a turkey "this wasn't a good idea". Lightning and thunder all around, rain getting inside my rainsuit, and I used my trifold blind as an umbrella. Looks like a trip to academy or gander mountain is in order. I guess I layed my gun down wrong and the red fiber optic rod in my sight broke off.





You should be hunting out of a "Dog House Ameristep Blind..."


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 23, 2013)

I keep looking at the radar and it just looks bleak. Rain stopped for the moment but a lot of red on the radar to our west. Bugsy still in ground blind and I'm sitting in truck.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You should be hunting out of a "Dog House Ameristep Blind..."



You are so right. I'm sure they've fixed all the problems by now..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> You are so right. I'm sure they've fixed all the problems by now..






Yes sir we have, as head of HOQ (Head of Quality) all of our blinds now come with a lifetime warranty that last until you receive the blind and open the box . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I keep looking at the radar and it just looks bleak. Rain stopped for the moment but a lot of red on the radar to our west. Bugsy still in ground blind and I'm sitting in truck.



I don't believe it's looking good for tomorrow morning either, bama.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I don't believe it's looking good for tomorrow morning either, bama.






Afternoon Chief !!!  The beer is going down cold and smooth !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon Chief !!!  The beer is going down cold and smooth !!!



AFT Doc!!  You got the evenin off? Gonna have some homemade enchiladas, and throw back some Margaritas here in a few


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> AFT Doc!!  You got the evenin off? Gonna have some homemade enchiladas, and throw back some Margaritas here in a few




Go back in Monday !! 
Sounds good bro, can't do Margaritas, dang Tekilya puts a hurting on me . . .





Thankin 'bout changing avatars . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Go back in Monday !!
> Sounds good bro, can't do Margaritas, dang Tekilya puts a hurting on me . . .
> 
> 
> ...



Ruh rohhh!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yes sir we have, as head of HOQ (Head of Quality) all of our blinds now come with a lifetime warranty that last until you receive the blind and open the box . . .


What a deal! Why'd you raise the price to 69.99? I don't want one that bad.


Hooked On Quack said:


> Go back in Monday !!
> Sounds good bro, can't do Margaritas, dang Tekilya puts a hurting on me . . .
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you don't get your account hacked this time around....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 23, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> What a deal! Why'd you raise the price to 69.99? I don't want one that bad.
> 
> I hope you don't get your account hacked this time around....



Quality doesn't come cheap.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Quality doesn't come cheap.



Unless you get the cheap quality one.


----------



## slip (Mar 23, 2013)

Aaarrrgghhh  notta peep out of these birds all day...cant even find much sign after the gully washer this morning...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2013)

slip said:


> Aaarrrgghhh  notta peep out of these birds all day...cant even find much sign after the gully washer this morning...



Season is young!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 23, 2013)

slip said:


> Aaarrrgghhh  notta peep out of these birds all day...cant even find much sign after the gully washer this morning...



I feel your pain slipster. 

We pulled cards when we left this morning, had pics of two gobblers and a hen in the food plot two days ago around 4:00 so we went back out at 3:00. Poor Bama got soaked so he went back to the truck. I stayed in the blind and about the time I was about to give it up, a hen started yelping from behind the food plot right across from me. I think my Mr. Magoo eyes must've been shining like a beacon cause she never would come out and then about 20 minutes later, I heard her headed towards a food plot in the back. I was soooo hoping the boys would come looking for her but Bama had texted me and said we had a nasty looking cell headed our way so I left. 

I got a big ol' pan of Bait's version of "Bangers and Mash" going so we're waiting to eat supper.   

I think we're gonna pass on hunting in the morning. If the weather is gonna be anything like it looks like it's going to be, there's not much need to be there. I know turkeys are supposed to be easier to kill in the rain, but there's no advice on hunting them in a monsoon complete with epic thunder and blinding lightning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm gettin, I'm gettin......... I'm gettin Funkay!!


----------



## slip (Mar 23, 2013)

Home again ... Gunna dry off what needs it, repack and do it again before work...


It just aint the same when they got lock jaw...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2013)

slip said:


> Home again ... Gunna dry off what needs it, repack and do it again before work...
> 
> 
> It just aint the same when they got lock jaw...



You can say that again!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2013)

Looks like we got snow headed our way. Wish I could get the Messican to do Ky. weather maps.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Looks like we got snow headed our way. Wish I could get the Messican to do Ky. weather maps.


You talk *sweet* to him & I bet he would.........
Bridal shower for da niece today, took da baby, first time great granma & aunts saw him......... good day, got home, 'bout dozed off in my recliner & FL neighbor's boy came to the porch & hollers........... Dad was stuck on the adjoining property, an old AC tractor, took 2 GAWJA girls to pull him out! yeah, we rubbed it in goooood! Then they brought us Pizza Hut pizza for suppa, yeah, thez good neighbors to have!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> You talk *sweet* to him & I bet he would.........
> Bridal shower for da niece today, took da baby, first time great granma & aunts saw him......... good day, got home, 'bout dozed off in my recliner & FL neighbor's boy came to the porch & hollers........... Dad was stuck on the adjoining property, an old AC tractor, took 2 GAWJA girls to pull him out! yeah, we rubbed it in goooood! Then they brought us Pizza Hut pizza for suppa, yeah, thez good neighbors to have!



THat Dakota will do it every time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> You talk *sweet* to him & I bet he would.........
> Bridal shower for da niece today, took da baby, first time great granma & aunts saw him......... good day, got home, 'bout dozed off in my recliner & FL neighbor's boy came to the porch & hollers........... Dad was stuck on the adjoining property, an old AC tractor, took 2 GAWJA girls to pull him out! yeah, we rubbed it in goooood! Then they brought us Pizza Hut pizza for suppa, yeah, thez good neighbors to have!



Wish y'all was my neigh bor rat now!! :bounnce:


----------



## Keebs (Mar 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> THat Dakota will do it every time.


Had to use da "Big Dodge" wiff the 4whee drive, I stood there & told him to quit turning the wheels the wrong way!


Jeff C. said:


> Wish y'all was my neigh bor rat now!! :bounnce:


for the pulling part or da pizza part?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Had to use da "Big Dodge" wiff the 4whee drive, I stood there & told him to quit turning the wheels the wrong way!
> 
> for the pulling part or da pizza part?



Da neighbor part!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Da neighbor part!


  me too, Chief, meeee tooo!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> me too, Chief, meeee tooo!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Had to use da "Big Dodge" wiff the 4whee drive, I stood there & told him to quit turning the wheels the wrong way!
> 
> for the pulling part or da pizza part?



You said he was from Florida, which way did you expect him to turn it?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You said he was from Florida, which way did you expect him to turn it?


A CUBAN Floridian at that! I do love the man & his family though, goooood folks, for sure!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2013)

Think I will fry up some sausage and eggs for a late night snack. That and a glass of Riesling would be good. Yeah that is what I will do.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> A CUBAN Floridian at that! I do love the man & his family though, goooood folks, for sure!



They like to blow the car horn!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Think I will fry up some sausage and eggs for a late night snack. That and a glass of Riesling would be good. Yeah that is what I will do.



I might pop another top!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2013)

Hey Jeff could you tell I was a little partial to that Grandaughter of mine?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Jeff could you tell I was a little partial to that Grandaughter of mine?



Heck yeah, hard not to be!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> They like to blow the car horn!


 really?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Heck yeah, hard not to be!!



She is cute as can be, gets that from her Grandaddy, not her Grandmother.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> She is cute as can be, gets that from her Grandaddy, not her Grandmother.



I thought y'all resembled.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2013)

Gonna go watch some TV with the Jag, he's wantin some company! 

Stay safe everyone, seein some lightnin around!


----------



## slip (Mar 23, 2013)

Got thunder already poppin off here .... Koda is trying his best to get under my desk.


Looks like it'll be a rough morning. Cant say im fond of sitting under the powerline when it gets crazy out. Cant say im fond of having to walk around the substation to get to the truck, either. Might just end up being a little more fun then i care to have.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2013)

Evening Slip


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2013)

Little Wolf music


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 23, 2013)

Rain and thunder. Its been a long day and the downpour has not let up. Almost got stuck in the mud this afternoon and all this rain won't help.
Think I'll call it a weekend and regroup. Night, y'all!


----------



## slip (Mar 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Slip





When does turkey season start up in KY?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2013)

slip said:


> When does turkey season start up in KY?



April the 13th


----------



## slip (Mar 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> April the 13th



Yall got a beautiful state up there ... only seen it in passing on the way to WV but i saw enough to know i'd like to do some hunting there.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 24, 2013)

Can't sleep and the light show is sure nice.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 24, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Can't sleep and the light show is sure nice.


Slept right through it. Only 3 hours of sleep in 34 hours tends to do that to a person. Now for some cold OJ and maybe an egg or two.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 24, 2013)

coffee it is whats for starters right now. . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Can't sleep and the light show is sure nice.



Yep.....amazing light show and torrential downpours deprived me of my slumber several times last night.


----------



## Laneybird (Mar 24, 2013)

Mornin Peeps...anybody catch the writing on that truck that ran over me last night?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2013)

Laneybird said:


> Mornin Peeps...anybody catch the writing on that truck that ran over me last night?



Mornin Lane.......mine said Jose Cuervo!


----------



## Laneybird (Mar 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Lane.......mine said Jose Cuervo!





   I did notice you were downing Margur,Marger, you know those drinks with salt around the rim of the glass.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2013)

Laneybird said:


> I did notice you were downing Margur,Marger, you know those drinks with salt around the rim of the glass.



I topped them off with a couple of brewskis too. Although, it may have been a combination of all, including the enchiladas with re-fried beans and Messican rice. Either way, it was a truckload slap full of'em.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 24, 2013)

The curse was at full strength this weekend. I woke up at 0500, heard the torrential rain and thunder, turned off the clock and went back to sleep. Its raining so hard I can't even get the truck hunting stuff unloaded. Gonna get packed here shortly and head home. Turkeys got a break this weekend.


----------



## Laneybird (Mar 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> The curse was at full strength this weekend. I woke up at 0500, heard the torrential rain and thunder, turned off the clock and went back to sleep. Its raining so hard I can't even get the truck hunting stuff unloaded. Gonna get packed here shortly and head home. Turkeys got a break this weekend.






It's all my fault Bama. I did my taxes last weekend and knew it was gonna jinx my fishing trip this weekend. I was gonna do it on a rainy weekend and it wouldn't rain, so I did it wih sunshine. Yep...it's all my fault. Sorry!

On another note, I just about got your new tank done. When do you want it delivered?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 24, 2013)

Sweet!!!!!
How does tuesday next week sound?


----------



## Laneybird (Mar 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Sweet!!!!!
> How does tuesday next week sound?




Think it'll rain?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2013)

Laneybird said:


> Think it'll rain?



 Think?????


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 24, 2013)

I iz home. Despite epic rain and t'storms, i thoroughly enjoyed my time with Bugsy, Fishbait, and sweet wittle Abbey! 
Just have to regroup and figure out a time to chase giant chickens again. 
Of course, as soon as i was a mile away from their house, the rain stopped, the clouds parted, and it was sunny all the way home.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I iz home. Despite epic rain and t'storms, i thoroughly enjoyed my time with Bugsy, Fishbait, and sweet wittle Abbey!
> Just have to regroup and figure out a time to chase giant chickens again.
> Of course, as soon as i was a mile away from their house, the rain stopped, the clouds parted, and it was sunny all the way home.



Well Dannnnng!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2013)

MizT is makin a cotton muslin sack with draw string to put that country ham in I got from KyDawg.  I just got it wrapped in one of my white cotton Tee's that had been demoted to a rag out in the garage


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> MizT is makin a cotton muslin sack with draw string to put that country ham in I got from KyDawg.  I just got it wrapped in one of my white cotton Tee's that had been demoted to a rag out in the garage



Goung sho nuff old school now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Goung sho nuff old school now.




AFT, Charlie!! 

She's hangin with Ky pride now!  She went ahead and made one for my brother's too.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2013)

howdy folks, just passin through...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2013)

Afternoon folks !!! 


Sho glad I didn't have to work the last 2 nights !!!  One of the few people that hopes it rains on their days off versus work days/nights .


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2013)

Afternoon Keebs.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2013)

Afternoon down in the MON.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Keebs.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon folks !!!
> 
> 
> Sho glad I didn't have to work the last 2 nights !!!  One of the few people that hopes it rains on their days off versus work days/nights .


I can imagine you do!  It thundered so bad it shook my place and poor Cutter?? wedged herself between the headboard of the bed & the wall............ think round peg in square hole..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> howdy folks, just passin through...........





Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon folks !!!
> 
> 
> Sho glad I didn't have to work the last 2 nights !!!  One of the few people that hopes it rains on their days off versus work days/nights .



Howdy sweethearts!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon down in the MON.



Just to clarify....... "MON" is Middle of Nowhere? Bugsy said thats what it meant.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I iz home. Despite epic rain and t'storms, i thoroughly enjoyed my time with Bugsy, Fishbait, and sweet wittle Abbey!
> Just have to regroup and figure out a time to chase giant chickens again.
> Of course, as soon as i was a mile away from their house, the rain stopped, the clouds parted, and it was sunny all the way home.



Yep, just went to GameStop to pick up Mini-Me's new Pokemon game and the sun was shining so bright I thought I'd turn to dust.  

I don't think it's through but who knows. It's so hot and muggy right now I don't even want to fight the skeeters or go bogging down those roads today. 

It's gonna be quite chilly tomorrow so since I'm off til Thursday, I might go out tomorrow and see if I can scare up a bird.  

Hate that a great weekend had such a huge black cloud hanging over it... along with rain and thunder and wind and lightning and and and... this one time at bandcamp.    

Now where's that link to turn in poachers......


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Just to clarify....... "MON" is Middle of Nowhere? Bugsy said thats what it meant.



Thought everybody knew that.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Thought everybody knew that.



I've led a sheltered life. 
Time for a nap...


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2013)

Well it is almost pitch dark here. Might be a bad afternoon, probably going to get the dreaded winter mix. Be a good afternoon to finish these taxes, so I will be in a bad mood the rest of the day. Just warning everybody.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy sweethearts!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Well it is almost pitch dark here. Might be a bad afternoon, probably going to get the dreaded winter mix. Be a good afternoon to finish these taxes, so I will be in a bad mood the rest of the day. Just warning everybody.



Bring it on, Pops..... we can handle a lil elderly attitude!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Just to clarify....... "MON" is Middle of Nowhere? Bugsy said thats what it meant.



You'll sit across a food plot from me, both of us holding a loaded weapon. You eat my cooking. You trust me when I tell you my dog will make a meal out of you before you can blink...

But you don't trust me when it comes to an abbreviation?  


I haz da sadz.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 24, 2013)

You would think that has loud as the thunder and lightning was early this morning my lil baby would wake up screaming and crying or somethin, nope slept right threw it, yup he most def is my child!! 


_Posted from Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> You'll sit across a food plot from me, both of us holding a loaded weapon. You eat my cooking. You trust me when I tell you my dog will make a meal out of you before you can blink...
> 
> But you don't trust me when it comes to an abbreviation?
> 
> ...


Don't be sadz, Tbug, juss remember, he IS a man!


lilD1188 said:


> You would think that has loud as the thunder and lightning was early this morning my lil baby would wake up screaming and crying or somethin, nope slept right threw it, yup he most def is my child!!
> 
> 
> _Posted from Gon.com  App  for  Android_


that's really a good thing!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I can imagine you do!  It thundered so bad it shook my place and poor Cutter?? wedged herself between the headboard of the bed & the wall............ think round peg in square hole..........



It thundered so hard night before last it nearly shook me outta bed when it hit the house!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2013)

No No:


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No No:


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2013)

Crickett said:


> It thundered so hard night before last it nearly shook me outta bed when it hit the house!


Normally I sleep through it, but it was something else last night!


Hooked On Quack said:


> No No:


 oh hush!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 24, 2013)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by turtlebug
> 
> ...



I knowss  im happy


_Posted from Gon.com App  for Android_


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> I knowss  im happy
> 
> 
> _Posted from Gon.com App  for Android_


posting from your smart phone is *weird*........ it captures it all.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>















Go Danica GOOOO !!!! (just for Tbug)


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 24, 2013)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by lilD1188
> 
> ...



Yaa i know, its not such a *smart* phone lol


_Posted from Gon.com App  for Android_


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 24, 2013)

Aaaaaand when u go to reply to somethin it says replay instead of reply.......


_Posted  from Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2013)

Can't believe I've managed to stay awake all day without a nap. I didn't sleep worth a flip with all that ruckus in the sky last night.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2013)

Stupid printer ran our of ink right in the pinch of the game. Now got to get out in this miseralbe weather and drive 15 miles to find one .


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Stupid printer ran our of ink right in the pinch of the game. Now got to get out in this miseralbe weather and drive 15 miles to find one .



Never fails!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2013)

Kapooooyahhhh . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kapooooyahhhh . . .



demjoka'swhabig!!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 24, 2013)

tookoffandruntodareshroomancaltmymamaseeifshewaawrite


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> tookoffandruntodareshroomancaltmymamaseeifshewaawrite



Quit.....


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kapooooyahhhh . . .





Jeff C. said:


> demjoka'swhabig!!





T.P. said:


> tookoffandruntodareshroomancaltmymamaseeifshewaawrite


----------



## T.P. (Mar 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Quit.....



Ikant,ikantstopwachinit!


----------



## BreamReaper (Mar 24, 2013)

Sizuffaquattadawggone!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> tookoffandruntodareshroomancaltmymamaseeifshewaawrite





T.P. said:


> Ikant,ikantstopwachinit!





BreamReaper said:


> Sizuffaquattadawggone!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2013)

Drove 30 miles round trip to get a printer cartridge. You guessed it got the wrong one. Well 30 more miles, wonder if I can take the mileage off my taxes.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Drove 30 miles round trip to get a printer cartridge. You guessed it got the wrong one. Well 30 more miles, wonder if I can take the mileage off my taxes.



I knew you was gonna do that, I started to tell you to take the old one with you, but I didn't.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 24, 2013)

OK...we hunted hard. WE GOT SOAKED. We heard birds gobblin every time we went out. WE GOT SOAKED. Saw birds fighting, strutting, drumming and cutting up a fool but out of range. Did I mention WE GOT SOAKED. We chased birds across rain swollen creeks, through hardwood bottoms, across pine thickets, but the hens had the upper hand. We had a blast and heard lots of gobbling and saw turkeys doing what turkeys do. We did not, however, bag a bird. We almost got the Tundra (Yoda ) stuck but we persevered. Did I mention that WE GOT SOAKED. 

I can't wait to get back after them. 

Oh yeah...KAPOOYAH !!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 24, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> OK...we hunted hard. WE GOT SOAKED. We heard birds gobblin every time we went out. WE GOT SOAKED. Saw birds fighting, strutting, drumming and cutting up a fool but out of range. Did I mention WE GOT SOAKED. We chased birds across rain swollen creeks, through hardwood bottoms, across pine thickets, but the hens had the upper hand. We had a blast and heard lots of gobbling and saw turkeys doing what turkeys do. We did not, however, bag a bird. We almost got the Tundra (Yoda ) stuck but we persevered. Did I mention that WE GOT SOAKED.
> 
> I can't wait to get back after them.
> 
> Oh yeah...KAPOOYAH !!!!!!



Hey, at least you heard birds gobble! 
We got soaked( well i did anyway), and almost got the Tundra stuck.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> OK...we hunted hard. WE GOT SOAKED. We heard birds gobblin every time we went out. WE GOT SOAKED. Saw birds fighting, strutting, drumming and cutting up a fool but out of range. Did I mention WE GOT SOAKED. We chased birds across rain swollen creeks, through hardwood bottoms, across pine thickets, but the hens had the upper hand. We had a blast and heard lots of gobbling and saw turkeys doing what turkeys do. We did not, however, bag a bird. We almost got the Tundra (Yoda ) stuck but we persevered. Did I mention that WE GOT SOAKED.
> 
> I can't wait to get back after them.
> 
> Oh yeah...KAPOOYAH !!!!!!






.22 mag . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> OK...we hunted hard. WE GOT SOAKED. We heard birds gobblin every time we went out. WE GOT SOAKED. Saw birds fighting, strutting, drumming and cutting up a fool but out of range. Did I mention WE GOT SOAKED. We chased birds across rain swollen creeks, through hardwood bottoms, across pine thickets, but the hens had the upper hand. We had a blast and heard lots of gobbling and saw turkeys doing what turkeys do. We did not, however, bag a bird. We almost got the Tundra (Yoda ) stuck but we persevered. Did I mention that WE GOT SOAKED.
> 
> I can't wait to get back after them.
> 
> Oh yeah...KAPOOYAH !!!!!!



Did y'all get soaked?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2013)

Evening Youngins down in The State.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Youngins down in The State.



You get that printer printerin?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 24, 2013)

Dang, this threads movin slower than cold molasses this evening. Was at Dad's house having lunch with the kid this afternoon and we have his height marked off on a door jamb, since he was able to stand on his own. My stinkin 13 year old boy is 5'11" tall now, one inch away from bein eye to eye with me!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You get that printer printerin?



Finally, all I have to now is send Odumba his share. I will sleep good tonight knowing that he will spend it wisely.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang, this threads movin slower than cold molasses this evening. Was at Dad's house having lunch with the kid this afternoon and we have his height marked off on a door jamb, since he was able to stand on his own. My stinkin 13 year old boy is 5'11" tall now, one inch away from bein eye to eye with me!!!



They shoot up like weeds, I remember the Jag growin 6" in about 6 mos. one year. He'd tell me he could feel himself growin!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang, this threads movin slower than cold molasses this evening. Was at Dad's house having lunch with the kid this afternoon and we have his height marked off on a door jamb, since he was able to stand on his own. My stinkin 13 year old boy is 5'11" tall now, one inch away from bein eye to eye with me!!!



Enjoy him Hugh, they grow up and are gone in the blink of an eye. Wish I had mine to do over, spent too much time trying to make a living and missed too many ball games and other things. They did turn out great though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2013)

Night kids!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Night kids!


 niterzzzz!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Night kids!



Peace out, Jeff C.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 24, 2013)

"Dumb" phone won't let me quote anybody


My poor lil man is sick! Poor thang projectile vomited ALL over his bedroom floor!  He finally fell asleep a lil while ago! I  he ain't got the flu!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Mar 24, 2013)

With all the rain i could not plant corn so i washed the trucks today.
I only wash them once a year, if they need it or not.

Wash the boat 5 times a year but the boat does not take me to work!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2013)

I better get out of here before Eagle show up with coffee.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 25, 2013)

You know the white screen lasts a long time when you check work email at home on Moanday mourning.   Well the coffee is hot and ready to be served


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## BreamReaper (Mar 25, 2013)

Kabooyaw! Mornin' time rascals.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 25, 2013)

Where did the night go? Only 2hrs of sleep! Up all night with my son!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 25, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Where did the night go? Only 2hrs of sleep! Up all night with my son!



Sowwy Crickett.  Hope he is feeling better soon.

Off to work. See yall later


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 25, 2013)

Mornin kids, wish me luck as i start my new job today!  Starting over is never fun


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin kids, wish me luck as i start my new job today!  Starting over is never fun



Mornin blood....Good Luck, hope it works out for ya!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Where did the night go? Only 2hrs of sleep! Up all night with my son!



BTDT.....been awhile, get you some sleep if you can, sorry.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Where did the night go? Only 2hrs of sleep! Up all night with my son!


 hope he feels better soon & YOU don't get it!


blood on the ground said:


> Mornin kids, wish me luck as i start my new job today!  Starting over is never fun


's for a smooth start!


Jeff C. said:


> BTDT.....been awhile, get you some sleep if you can, sorry.


 Mernin Chief, you started packing yet?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


> hope he feels better soon & YOU don't get it!
> 
> 's for a smooth start!
> 
> Mernin Chief, you started packing yet?



 For Keebsmudfest or NJ?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> For Keebsmudfest or NJ?


 Keebsmudslinginfest, of course!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 25, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Sowwy Crickett.  Hope he is feeling better soon.
> 
> Off to work. See yall later



Thank you 



blood on the ground said:


> Mornin kids, wish me luck as i start my new job today!  Starting over is never fun


Good luck! 



Jeff C. said:


> BTDT.....been awhile, get you some sleep if you can, sorry.



Yeah I won't be gettin any naps today! He is wide awake!



Keebs said:


> hope he feels better soon & YOU don't get it!
> 
> 's for a smooth start!
> 
> Mernin Chief, you started packing yet?



Thank you Keebs! 

I just went thru the whole house spraying Lysol on everything! I'm hoping this is just a 24 hr thing & not the flu. He don't have a fever right now & he ain't thrown up since 5am so I hope he's past the worst of it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Keebsmudslinginfest, of course!



I'mon be travelin light for dis one....fo real!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Thank you Keebs!
> 
> I just went thru the whole house spraying Lysol on everything! I'm hoping this is just a 24 hr thing & not the flu. He don't have a fever right now & he ain't thrown up since 5am so I hope he's past the worst of it.


 I hope so too, pop a movie in & tell him he has to "watch you" now, and let you get some rest...........


Jeff C. said:


> I'mon be travelin light for dis one....fo real!!


 you say that every time!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I hope so too, pop a movie in & tell him he has to "watch you" now, and let you get some rest...........
> 
> you say that every time!



Maybe I'll mean it this time


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2013)

Mornin Ya'll, friend called, said he killed a turkey Sat. morning. I didnt hunt but i did get a fence and gate put up. Didnt get any rain till Sat. night. Bama took it all to Valdasty By the time Sunday rolled around it was sunny all day


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Ya'll, friend called, said he killed a turkey Sat. morning. I didnt hunt but i did get a fence and gate put up. Didnt get any rain till Sat. night. Bama took it all to Valdasty By the time Sunday rolled around it was sunny all day



You sure you live in Ga.?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Maybe I'll mean it this time


 we'll see..........


mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Ya'll, friend called, said he killed a turkey Sat. morning. I didnt hunt but i did get a fence and gate put up. Didnt get any rain till Sat. night. Bama took it all to Valdasty By the time Sunday rolled around it was sunny all day


got 2.5 inches Sat. night .......... thunder boomed so bad it shook da house!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 25, 2013)

Mernin. 

Beautiful day and nuttin to do until Mini-Me gets outta school at 2:30. 

Thought about running to the turkey woods for a bit, since our gobblers show up whenever they feel like it, but my body ain't gonna cooperate today, feel like I been hit by an entire convy, not just one truck. 

(Days like this, I despise being a female)


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Mernin.
> 
> Beautiful day and nuttin to do until Mini-Me gets outta school at 2:30.
> 
> ...


 It gets better........... I PROMISE!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You sure you live in Ga.?


Yeah, i worked outside all day Sat. and it poured Sat. night. Sunshine and hot Sunday


Keebs said:


> we'll see..........
> 
> got 2.5 inches Sat. night .......... thunder boomed so bad it shook da house!


I dont know how much we got, but we dropped the pond 12 " again for the rain and it was full Sunday morning. Of course the land is so wet now just a inch runs off instead of soaking in. 


turtlebug said:


> Mernin.
> 
> Beautiful day and nuttin to do until Mini-Me gets outta school at 2:30.
> 
> ...



Morning Tbug


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


> we'll see..........
> 
> got 2.5 inches Sat. night .......... thunder boomed so bad it shook da house!



I'm comin in a rental Van(rV ), since I have to travel Sunday aft anyway. I normally pick them up on Saturday, but I'll just get this one on Friday. I'll just throw stuff in the back, have a blow up mattress and Jag and I will sleep in it. I'll bring a pop-up canopy, some cookin stuff, and an ice chest or two with food and drink.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


> It gets better........... I PROMISE!



I sooooo WANT to believe you. 

I can't wait til they get me a permanent position and my insurance kicks in. I see the big "H" in my very near future. 



I've got two more days off. I should be good to hit the woods tomorrow.  


Is it crazy that I hate being home by myself?  I think of all these great things I can do and then when everyone is gone, I don't know what to do with myself.    I'd rather be at work.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm comin in a rental Van(rV ), since I have to travel Sunday aft anyway. I normally pick them up on Saturday, but I'll just get this one on Friday. I'll just throw stuff in the back, have a blow up mattress and Jag and I will sleep in it. I'll bring a pop-up canopy, some cookin stuff, and an ice chest or two with food and drink.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Yeah, i worked outside all day Sat. and it poured Sat. night. Sunshine and hot Sunday
> 
> I dont know how much we got, but we dropped the pond 12 " again for the rain and it was full Sunday morning. Of course the land is so wet now just a inch runs off instead of soaking in.
> 
> ...


I'm just glad you finally got that fence & gate up, I was worried I'd have to come show you how to do it!
OH! did have to use the big dodge this weekend to pull the neighbor and his tractor out of a bog............. "Who ya gonna call? These country Girls"


Jeff C. said:


> I'm comin in a rental Van(rV ), since I have to travel Sunday aft anyway. I normally pick them up on Saturday, but I'll just get this one on Friday. I'll just throw stuff in the back, have a blow up mattress and Jag and I will sleep in it. I'll bring a pop-up canopy, some cookin stuff, and an ice chest or two with food and drink.


 sounds like a good plan!


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 25, 2013)

Somebody get ahold of blood, there is somethin on the swop an sale that's got his name ALL over it.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning Tbug



Morning Mud, Jeff, KyDawg, everyone else.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 25, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Somebody get ahold of blood, there is somethin on the swop an sale that's got his name ALL over it.



Pank flippity flops?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Somebody get ahold of blood, there is somethin on the swop an sale that's got his name ALL over it.


A pank what?????


turtlebug said:


> Morning Mud, Jeff, KyDawg, everyone else.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pank flippity flops?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pank flippity flops?





Keebs said:


> A pank what?????



He is talkin about my famous ride!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



I sowwy. 

You know us wimmens folk. When we start a morning talking about hormones, there's no need for formalities.    

Morning Keebsalicious.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Morning Mud, Jeff, KyDawg, everyone else.



Moanin Turtle, (that's what KyDawg calls you) 

I reckon this is one of those phone call/text receiving days. Every 5 mins. it seems. 

Waitin on another phone call


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> He is talkin about my famous ride!


 You gonna brang it to Mudskeebslinginfest? 


turtlebug said:


> I sowwy.
> 
> You know us wimmens folk. When we start a morning talking about hormones, there's no need for formalities.
> 
> Morning Keebsalicious.


 I know, I just had to  at ya!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin Turtle, (that's what KyDawg calls you)
> 
> I reckon this is one of those phone call/text receiving days. Every 5 mins. it seems.
> 
> Waitin on another phone call


Oh, so now you're being hormonal..


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


> You gonna brang it to Mudskeebslinginfest?
> 
> I know, I just had to  at ya!



Yep you'll know me when i roll into town! Pank 50 and a leopard skin leotard!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh, so now you're being hormonal..



Turnin my phone off


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 25, 2013)

Okay, let the public flogging begin.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Yep you'll know me when i roll into town! Pank 50 and a leopard skin leotard!





turtlebug said:


> Okay, let the public flogging begin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, let the public flogging begin.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, let the public flogging begin.





Keebs said:


>





Jeff C. said:


>



I dont get it. Alright off to go work


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, let the public flogging begin.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 25, 2013)

Never eat pinto beans the night before orientation!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2013)

Morning everyone, good luck on the new job blood.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2013)

Homemade vegetable soup wiff some KyDawg country ham in it, and cone bread!! 

The Jag FINALLY sold his pe-cans for $75.00 

I saved mrshornet 10 lbs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2013)

Guess I'll go run some errands....


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2013)

32 degrees spitting snow and the wind is howling. Another beautiful day in the commonwealth.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Homemade vegetable soup wiff some KyDawg country ham in it, and cone bread!!
> 
> The Jag FINALLY sold his pe-cans for $75.00
> 
> I saved mrshornet 10 lbs.





KyDawg said:


> 32 degrees spitting snow and the wind is howling. Another beautiful day in the commonwealth.



I juss got treated to lunch at the Messican place wiff Mudster!
And just as I expected he just called to double check directions back to T town!
Thanks Mud, enjoyed the food & totally enjoyed the company!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 25, 2013)

Mud, was your fadder a mudder?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Mud, was your fadder a mudder?


 he can't answer you, he didn't follow my directions & took a longer route back to Tifton...............


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 25, 2013)

Ugh... this is driving me CRAZY! 

I'm making more money than I ever have, doing what I like to do and I don't have to work but a few days a week. 

However, Bait hasn't found a job yet. He really needed a break and I know he's tired. We're doing okay but I feel like I NEED TO BE AT WORK. I'm to the point I hate being off a day during the week because the more I work, the more money I'm bringing in.  

I know God's got something great in store for him. He wants a job but finding one is a different story. He's such a good guy. I feel so bad for him right now. 

I think after next week, I'm gonna see if I can pick up a part-time job in the evenings.  


Sorry. Rambling. Just feeling bad for my baby right now.


----------



## mattech (Mar 25, 2013)

howdy drivelers, how have ya'll been. I took a little time out from woody's for a while, decided to stay away from the internet a bit. glad to be back though, I missed this place.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Ugh... this is driving me CRAZY!
> 
> I'm making more money than I ever have, doing what I like to do and I don't have to work but a few days a week.
> 
> ...


 It'll all work out, Tbug, try not to stress it too much........... wait, I forgot who I was talking to, I know you'll stress out, but try NOT to!


mattech said:


> howdy drivelers, how have ya'll been. I took a little time out from woody's for a while, decided to stay away from the internet a bit. glad to be back though, I missed this place.


 you missed us, you missed us!


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 25, 2013)

mattech said:


> howdy drivelers, how have ya'll been. I took a little time out from woody's for a while, decided to stay away from the internet a bit. glad to be back though, I missed this place.



You don't hafta lie, I done told'em you was in county lock up fo' not wearin' no clothes in public......... again.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


> It'll all work out, Tbug, try not to stress it too much........... wait, I forgot who I was talking to, I know you'll stress out, but try NOT to!
> 
> you missed us, you missed us!



I'm trying not to. He's not so I guess I shouldn't. 

Time to go get Mini-Me from school.   


I think I'm gonna get up early tomorrow and head to da woods. Pack me a sammich and go chase them turkey birds til time to pick her up.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I'm trying not to. He's not so I guess I shouldn't.
> 
> Time to go get Mini-Me from school.
> 
> ...


 There ya go!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


> There ya go!



Provided I can get down the roads tomorrow.    

Wobbert-Woo's Tundra almost became a statistic Saturday.  There's two places that are really messed up. 

Maybe the Suburban has enough gas that I can take it and go the other way around.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Provided I can get down the roads tomorrow.
> 
> Wobbert-Woo's Tundra almost became a statistic Saturday.  There's two places that are really messed up.
> 
> Maybe the Suburban has enough gas that I can take it and go the other way around.


 just don't get stuck out there with no one to help you!


----------



## mattech (Mar 25, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> You don't hafta lie, I done told'em you was in county lock up fo' not wearin' no clothes in public......... again.



thanks for bailing me out, but i asked you to keep quite about it.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 25, 2013)

mattech said:


> thanks for bailing me out, but i asked you to keep quite about it.



It'z ok, they wuz a thread 'bout folks who done went and gone to jail, most of'em wasn't caught nekkid on a fo'whella though.

You in good company, lots of convicts 'round here.


----------



## mattech (Mar 25, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> It'z ok, they wuz a thread 'bout folks who done went and gone to jail, most of'em wasn't caught nekkid on a fo'whella though.
> 
> You in good company, lots of convicts 'round here.



Well, I am sorry about that stain on to fo wheeler seat btw.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Mud, was your fadder a mudder?


He was, i mean is. I dont know if i should of said that though


Keebs said:


> he can't answer you, he didn't follow my directions & took a longer route back to Tifton...............


You give horrible directions But i knew my way though , i just wanted you to feel good.


turtlebug said:


> Ugh... this is driving me CRAZY!
> 
> I'm making more money than I ever have, doing what I like to do and I don't have to work but a few days a week.
> 
> ...



Yep, you need to work some more, that man needs a break
Keebs and i was just discussing how a good woman minds her man


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 25, 2013)

mattech said:


> Well, I am sorry about that stain on to fo wheeler seat btw.



 Had to get the presha washa out on that thang.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> He was, i mean is. I dont know if i should of said that though
> You give horrible directions But i knew my way though , i just wanted you to feel good.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by Keebs
> 
> ...



Turn on CMT or the radio and dance around like a idiot!! Atleast thats what i do!! 


_Posted  from  Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 25, 2013)

do what?


----------



## rydert (Mar 25, 2013)

hey ever body......


----------



## rydert (Mar 25, 2013)

well...well....look at me......and I weren't even tryin


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> Turn on CMT or the radio and dance around like a idiot!! Atleast thats what i do!!
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com  App  for  Android_


 Yep, you're my daughter!


----------



## mattech (Mar 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey ever body......



Hey there old friend.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 25, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> Turn on CMT or the radio and dance around like a idiot!! Atleast thats what i do!!
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com  App  for  Android_



I do that... but not today.


----------



## rydert (Mar 25, 2013)

mattech said:


> Hey there old friend.



glad you back mattech........you still driven dat mini van?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey ever body......



  Ryder T


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Ryder T



 I meant Ry-dert


----------



## rydert (Mar 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Ryder T






mudracing101 said:


> I meant Ry-dert


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> glad you back mattech........you still driven dat mini van?



He came ova tha house bout a week ago in da mini, had da beva playin' on the DVD playa, we danced in my yard for bout an hour.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 25, 2013)

Between the "Run to yo reshroom" thread and lil'D telling me to dance, I just had to refer back to this tidbit.


----------



## rydert (Mar 25, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> He came ova tha house bout a week ago in da mini, had da beva playin' on the DVD playa, we danced in my yard for bout an hour.



a whole hour..........y'all got mad skilzs......y'all didn't almost pass out like da Beva did....did ya?


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> a whole hour..........y'all got mad skilzs......y'all didn't almost pass out like da Beva did....did ya?



Hey ry-dirt - the Strang does his Beva dacin all da time; he be in shape


----------



## mattech (Mar 25, 2013)

Yea I do gotz da minivan still. I just ordered me a new one last week. I'm getting a blue one this time. Don't belive strang about the beaber music. We danced fo two hours atleast.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> a whole hour..........y'all got mad skilzs......y'all didn't almost pass out like da Beva did....did ya?


Yep, a whole hour, then he juss got back in da mini and drove off, still ain't sure why he came ova there??

and by the way, da beva didn't pass out, he got tired and went to sleep fo a few mins.....I tell you what..... dat beva is da man!!!!


hdm03 said:


> Hey ry-dirt - the Strang does his Beva dacin all da time; he be in shape


----------



## rydert (Mar 25, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Hey ry-dirt - the Strang does his Beva dacin all da time; he be in shape



I read where he be dancin when he shows proper eddykit by holdin the doe open for wimmenz and old folks...............I bet he can make his polyester pants pop........


----------



## mattech (Mar 25, 2013)

I came over to model my new leggings. The hot pink ones, remember, I let you try them on after we dried my sweat off of them.


----------



## rydert (Mar 25, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Hey ry-dirt - the Strang does his Beva dacin all da time; he be in shape



oh.....and by the way.......it's Ryder T


----------



## slip (Mar 25, 2013)

mattech said:


> I came over to model my new leggings. The hot pink ones, remember, I let you try them on after we dried my sweat off of them.



_Mannnn_, C'mon .... I was eating.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2013)

slip said:


> _Mannnn_, C'mon .... I was eating.


----------



## mattech (Mar 25, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Hey ry-dirt - the Strang does his Beva dacin all da time; he be in shape



Is ry dirt what you use to grow rye grass?


----------



## rydert (Mar 25, 2013)

mattech said:


> I came over to model my new leggings. The hot pink ones, remember, I let you try them on after we dried my sweat off of them.



man......I bet them thangs was tuff to get off when they was sweaty............


----------



## mattech (Mar 25, 2013)

slip said:


> _Mannnn_, C'mon .... I was eating.



I knew yall missed me.


----------



## rydert (Mar 25, 2013)

mattech said:


> Is ry dirt what you use to grow rye grass?



...........................


----------



## mattech (Mar 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> man......I bet them thangs was tuff to get off when they was sweaty............



Na, sweat is a good lubricant.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 25, 2013)

mattech said:


> I came over to model my new leggings. The hot pink ones, remember, I let you try them on after we dried my sweat off of them.


Oh yea!! I rememba, dem thangs was awesome!!!



slip said:


> _Mannnn_, C'mon .... I was eating.



This'll make you feel betta bout meggin's slip.....


----------



## slip (Mar 25, 2013)

mattech said:


> Is ry dirt what you use to grow rye grass?



Rye whiskey rye whiskey please dont let me down ... 


mattech said:


> I knew yall missed me.



Define "Missed"?


----------



## slip (Mar 25, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> This'll make you feel betta bout meggin's slip.....



Ummm.....




Do they come in Mossy Oak?


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 25, 2013)

Mattech, I figgured you'd come back as one dem modulators or maybe even one dem admonisters.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 25, 2013)

slip said:


> Ummm.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naw man, you gotta get the ones like da beva wearin' in that pitcha, thems the best ones for yella jacket huntin'


----------



## mattech (Mar 25, 2013)

slip said:


> Rye whiskey rye whiskey please dont let me down ...
> 
> 
> Define "Missed"?



Missed is defined as a light rain, as in. It's not raining yet just misseding.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 25, 2013)

mattech said:


> Missed is defined as a light rain, as in. It's not raining yet just misseding.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2013)

slip said:


> Ummm.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 25, 2013)

re-dirt?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2013)

Where am I?


----------



## slip (Mar 25, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Naw man, you gotta get the ones like da beva wearin' in that pitcha, thems the best ones for yella jacket huntin'






mattech said:


> Missed is defined as a light rain, as in. It's not raining yet just misseding.





Keebs said:


>











Alright yall be .... As good as you can muster.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 25, 2013)

T-dirt?


----------



## rydert (Mar 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Where am I?



wonderland?...............


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Where am I?


 the land of da beva, c'mon, let's git outta heah!


slip said:


> Alright yall be .... As good as you can muster.


 YOU watch'em, I ain't got the title to do it!


----------



## rydert (Mar 25, 2013)

slip said:


> Alright yall be .... As good as you can muster.



did somebody say MUSTARD?........


----------



## slip (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh and ... Rye dirt tee tell your dog if he keeps rolling his eyes at me they'll get stuck that way.


----------



## rydert (Mar 25, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> re-dirt?





hdm03 said:


> T-dirt?





Ryder T


----------



## rydert (Mar 25, 2013)

slip said:


> Oh and ... Rye dirt tee tell your dog if he keeps rolling his eyes at me they'll get stuck that way.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> Ryder T



i don't get it


----------



## slip (Mar 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


> YOU watch'em, I ain't got the title to do it!



You can have mine.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 25, 2013)

slip said:


> Oh and ... Rye dirt tee tell your dog if he keeps rolling his eyes at me they'll get stuck that way.



I was ova at rydert house when he took dat pitcha, he had just tried to get dat dog to eat some SPAM......idjit.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2013)

slip said:


> You can have mine.


No No:


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 25, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> i don't get it



Where's yo eddykit man???

It's "I don't get it, please"


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 25, 2013)

no thank you; please


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 25, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> no thank you; please



See, dontcha feel betta now?


----------



## mattech (Mar 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Where am I?



In da dribble thread. Don't worry though, I was watching Dr oz the other day, he said a little dribble is common when you get older.


----------



## mattech (Mar 25, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Where's yo eddykit man???
> 
> It's "I don't get it, please"



Eddy don't come in a kit no mo. You have to buy him seperate.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 25, 2013)

dirt-T?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2013)

aaarrrgggghhh, I'm goin home!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2013)

The sun is shining and it is snowing. The wife is outside looking for a snowbow.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 25, 2013)

Man, what a day at work.... I don't like having to think for 12 hours at a time. 
Reckon i'll thaw out some fish. Broiled bass and crappie sound good with some taters.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2013)

Cabbage and sausage for suppa, I'm gonna be a one man band out here in the MON . . .


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 25, 2013)

When our beloved Wobbert-Woo!    (Pookie, Bama, etc) is online, please use the correct terminology instead of abbreviating..

Middle 
Of
Nowhere


Thank You.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cabbage and sausage for suppa, I'm gonna be a one man band out here in the MON . . .



Your personal blunger!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> When our beloved Wobbert-Woo!  (Pookie, Bama, etc) is online, please use the correct terminology instead of abbreviating..
> 
> Middle
> Of
> ...






Gotcha !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotcha !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 25, 2013)

She's gonna kill me...


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


>


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


>



If you will go early and listen, you might have them two shooters walk in on you. Have you turned the camera's back on?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> If you will go early and listen, you might have them two shooters walk in on you. Have you turned the camera's back on?



You think I went back out there when?      

Going in the moanin.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> You think I went back out there when?
> 
> Going in the moanin.



attagirl!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 25, 2013)

Man, that broiled fish is smelling some kinda good!
Tried a new recipe for the basting sauce that includes brown sugar. An entree and dessert all rolled into one!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> attagirl!!!



Bait will be gone to the shop at his dad's, Mini-Me in school. You made your bed up and didn't mess nuttin up so there's nothing for me to do here.  


I wanted to go this morning but that wasn't happening. 


It's gonna be a weeeee bit chilly, but I'm really hoping to call Bait to come see my first "Big bird a floppin".


----------



## Hankus (Mar 25, 2013)

I remember when it used to be easy
I remember when it wasn't so hard


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Bait will be gone to the shop at his dad's, Mini-Me in school. You made your bed up and didn't mess nuttin up so there's nothing for me to do here.
> 
> 
> I wanted to go this morning but that wasn't happening.
> ...



Just remember to get OUT of your blind after the shot. Its hard to run with a ground blind on your head and shoulders. Oh, and get that foot on his neck and don't move till he quits floppin'.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I remember when it used to be easy
> I remember when it wasn't so hard



Welcome back, Cuz!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 25, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I remember when it used to be easy
> I remember when it wasn't so hard





Why do I get the feeling you're crying and listening to Crystal Gayle songs?


----------



## Hankus (Mar 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Welcome back, Cuz!



Hoss I got so many irons in the fire that the fire is about to go out.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Just remember to get OUT of your blind after the shot. Its hard to run with a ground blind on your head and shoulders. Oh, and get that foot on his neck and don't move till he quits floppin'.



I figured I'd just shoot, lay the gun down and then call you to find out what to do next. 


I sure hope you're not in the middle of a heart.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Why do I get the feeling you're crying and listening to Crystal Gayle songs?



Sick Puppies--Riptide


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I remember when it used to be easy
> I remember when it wasn't so hard


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I remember when it used to be easy
> I remember when it wasn't so hard





Hiya neph !!!


----------



## Hankus (Mar 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>





Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya neph !!!



Evenin fellers


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2013)

Evening Hank.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Evenin fellers



Evenin Boss!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 25, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Evenin fellers


Howdy Hankus.

Had to eat late tonight so I piled up so BBQ poke on a bun and topped it off with a touch of Williamson Bros. BBQ sauce and a fried egg. My tongue was happy happy happy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy Hankus.
> 
> Had to eat late tonight so I piled up so BBQ poke on a bun and topped it off with a touch of Williamson Bros. BBQ sauce and a fried egg. My tongue was happy happy happy.





Have tried the fried egg on a hamburger thang, and it was most wonderful, haven't done the bbq/egg thang ???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Have tried the fried egg on a hamburger thang, and it was most wonderful, haven't done the bbq/egg thang ???


I'mma gonna kick one up a notch or two before the weeks out. Maybe I'll take a pic for you. I need to pick up a giant bbq bun or two first.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'mma gonna kick one up a notch or two before the weeks out. Maybe I'll take a pic for you. I need to pick up a giant bbq bun or two first.





Your boy had Sprang Break yet ??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Your boy had Sprang Break yet ??


Next week.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Next week.





10-4, weather eva gets right, need to hit the farm.


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 26, 2013)

Been awhile so I am gonna pop in here and Say Howdy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2013)

deerehauler said:


> Been awhile so I am gonna pop in here and Say Howdy


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 26, 2013)

Twosday so get two cups this morning


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 26, 2013)

Mornin drive by. Off to Yoda world.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 26, 2013)

Mernin children, hope all is good with everyone!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2013)

Getting very sleepy here in da MON . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2013)

Mornin boys and girls!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin boys and girls!!





Shhhhhhhhhhh . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 26, 2013)

Good Morning. A lil Nippy outside


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 26, 2013)

Where everybody be ?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 26, 2013)

Here i is


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2013)

Lost DSL momentarily


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Here i is



where?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 26, 2013)

Right here


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2013)

Mornin yall


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>





mattech said:


> Mornin yall



Morning Jeffro, Mattech


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 26, 2013)

Note to self, when your fingers are numb from cold, pay attention VISUALLY while loading your shotgun.


At this moment, I feel very lucky to still have the nail on my index finger.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2013)

just getting to work, if it weren't for getting payroll ready, I wouldn't be here, do not feel up to it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Note to self, when your fingers are numb from cold, pay attention VISUALLY while loading your shotgun.
> 
> 
> At this moment, I feel very lucky to still have the nail on my index finger.


A woman loading a shotgun while hormonal just dont sound good.


Keebs said:


> just getting to work, if it weren't for getting payroll ready, I wouldn't be here, do not feel up to it!



Really


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 26, 2013)

Done kilt me two this moanin'!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 26, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Done kilt me two this moanin'!!!!



Dang, Congrats Strang


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> just getting to work, if it weren't for getting payroll ready, I wouldn't be here, do not feel up to it!




I sowwy sweetie. 

There's some crud going around, that's for sure. 
Mama said ERD was coughing and snorting up a storm but he went on to work. 




mudracing101 said:


> A woman loading a shotgun while hormonal just dont sound good.
> 
> 
> Really



I'm not so much hormonal as freezing my behind off. 



Please inform Strang I'm not speaking to him now.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Dang, Congrats Strang


Thank ya sir!


turtlebug said:


> I sowwy sweetie.
> 
> There's some crud going around, that's for sure.
> Mama said ERD was coughing and snorting up a storm but he went on to work.
> ...


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2013)

Morning youngins.

Nice birds Strang, but I am studying that pic very close, based upon your recent history of posted pics.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Done kilt me two this moanin'!!!!



you shot yo decoys??


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> A woman loading a shotgun while hormonal just dont sound good.
> 
> 
> Really


yes, really, allergy/sinus issues, that's all, head is KILLING ME, but must complete payroll, must............complete...............must......


stringmusic said:


> Done kilt me two this moanin'!!!!


 dang, too bad Tbug isn't speaking to you!


turtlebug said:


> I sowwy sweetie.
> 
> There's some crud going around, that's for sure.
> Mama said ERD was coughing and snorting up a storm but he went on to work.
> ...


I need drugs...................
Now, GIT You a Gobbler!!!!!!!!!!
ok, back to time cards...............


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Done kilt me two this moanin'!!!!



Looks photoshopped to me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2013)

mattech said:


> Mornin yall



Mernin....



mudracing101 said:


> Morning Jeffro, Mattech



Mernin....



turtlebug said:


> Note to self, when your fingers are numb from cold, pay attention VISUALLY while loading your shotgun.
> 
> 
> At this moment, I feel very lucky to still have the nail on my index finger.



OUCH!! 



Keebs said:


> just getting to work, if it weren't for getting payroll ready, I wouldn't be here, do not feel up to it!



Sowwy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







stringmusic said:


> Done kilt me two this moanin'!!!!



WTG, Hoss!!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 26, 2013)

In all seriousness, congrats Strang.  

I'm beginning to think my two gobblers that hang around this food plot have found themselves some real hens and skeedaddled. 


Now if cardinals were a trophy, I'd be queen.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> In all seriousness, congrats Strang.
> 
> I'm beginning to think my two gobblers that hang around this food plot have found themselves some real hens and skeedaddled.
> 
> ...



Maybe you should be talkin to Strang, he could take you huntin


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> In all seriousness, congrats Strang.
> 
> I'm beginning to think my two gobblers that hang around this food plot have found themselves some real hens and skeedaddled.
> 
> ...



Are robins edible?  I could pick them off all day!


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> In all seriousness, congrats Strang.
> 
> I'm beginning to think my two gobblers that hang around this food plot have found themselves some real hens and skeedaddled.
> 
> ...




I have a cardinal that is attacking every window in my house. You are more than welcome to come take him out.


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Maybe you should be talkin to Strang, he could take you huntin



Have to get on da list to go wit Da Strang; and you are scheduled to go on the next outing, I mean huntin trip, with us.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 26, 2013)

mattech said:


> I have a cardinal that is attacking every window in my house. You are more than welcome to come take him out.



I'll let you take care of your rabid cardinal. 

I'm covered up in the suckers right now. 



These two birds have been know to show up any time of day. I can't get a gobble out of nuttin this morning. Gonna give them a little bit longer.  It's so windy I think my calls are just being carried away to LALA LAND.


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Have to get on da list to go wit Da Strang; and you are scheduled to go on the next outing, I mean huntin trip, with us.



Put me on dat list, he said he knows where to find da bieber.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Have to get on da list to go wit Da Strang; and you are scheduled to go on the next outing, I mean huntin trip, with us.



 Wait, i dont know about this...


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 26, 2013)

mattech said:


> Put me on dat list, he said he knows where to find da bieber.



He most certainly does.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 26, 2013)

mattech said:


> Put me on dat list, he said he knows where to find da bieber.



The Beva is in rehab right now.


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> The Beva is in rehab right now.



That is just a cover-up. He is tie up in strangs basement.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 26, 2013)

Gotta go find lunch, Later


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Gotta go find lunch, Later



Fixin to make a hot beef sammich and some vegetable soup!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 26, 2013)

Bugsy, i'm so proud of you for even being there by yourself!! Is there any new tracks in the road or foodplot?

Congrats to Strang on a mighty fine pair of chickens!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 26, 2013)

oh, and i got my fiber optic front sight replaced again yesterday at Solo Archery. He "says" the fiber-optic rod is .059 but that size doesnt match anything at Hi-vis or tru-glo. I'm gonna order a half dozen to keep on hand.
I wish i could go hunting but i got two toofies to get pulled this afternoon. Not looking forward to losing my last wisdom toofs.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 26, 2013)

HAY!!!! On my lunch break....these idjits eat at a weird time


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I'll let you take care of your rabid cardinal.
> 
> I'm covered up in the suckers right now.
> 
> ...



Hang in there Bugsy. Sam and I were on birds at 2 pm Saturday. Course we couldn't close the deal.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> HAY!!!! On my lunch break....these idjits eat at a weird time


do they eat fajita's too?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 26, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Bugsy, i'm so proud of you for even being there by yourself!! Is there any new tracks in the road or foodplot?
> 
> Congrats to Strang on a mighty fine pair of chickens!



Well thanks but I wouldn't be too proud of me.

Done tried to leave half my finger in the Franchi chamber, freezing my booty off, having a stare down with a red wasp and got NUTTIN to show for it. 

Looks like I've got some tracks from yesterday, porky has also been back. 

Gonna give it another hour, if my bladder can last that long. 

Good luck wif da toofies.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 26, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hang in there Bugsy. Sam and I were on birds at 2 pm Saturday. Course we couldn't close the deal.



Iz trying boss.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Well thanks but I wouldn't be too proud of me.
> 
> Done tried to leave half my finger in the Franchi chamber, freezing my booty off, having a stare down with a red wasp and got NUTTIN to show for it.
> 
> ...



You got 700 acres of wilderness behind you. Take a good look around and quietly unzip your blind and go take care of business. 
Time for a nap.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> do they eat fajita's too?



Na, just a bunch of spam eaters like meself! I do miss my messicans buddies!
time for more safety vididieos.....y'all have fun!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 26, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> You got 700 acres of wilderness behind you. Take a good look around and quietly unzip your blind and go take care of business.
> Time for a nap.....



I left my TP in the truck. 

I'll wait.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I left my TP in the truck.
> 
> I'll wait.



I think I said something a few days ago about toilet paper in a turkey vest.

Nobody listens to T.P., but everybody wishes they had some......


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I left my TP in the truck.
> 
> I'll wait.



A sock will work just fine.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I left my TP in the truck.
> 
> I'll wait.











T.P. said:


> I think I said something a few days ago about toilet paper in a turkey vest.
> 
> Nobody listens to T.P., but everybody wishes they had some......







hdm03 said:


> A sock will work just fine.








Or just shake!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2013)

It's pays to keep T.P. around.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for the congrats evabody!


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 26, 2013)

Imma go eat me a hot pocket and dance to a lil beva


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Thanks for the congrats evabody!



what do ya mean?


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Thanks for the congrats evabody!



what ya do?


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> It's pays to keep T.P. around.



I like T.P.................


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2013)

rydert said:


> I like T.P.................



Hey Dirt!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2013)

hey.................


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2013)

hdm03 said:


>




..............................

look at you...........and you weren't even trying


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2013)

rydert said:


> ..............................
> 
> look at you...........and you weren't even trying



I just a natural


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2013)

Rye-durt: What kinda gun you looking fo?


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2013)

I didn't know that Re-dirt was lookin fo a gun


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I didn't know that Re-dirt was lookin fo a gun



That's what I see he say?


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Rye-durt: What kinda gun you looking fo?



when I first joined i was looking for a Beretta 686 Silver Pigeon II with 32 in. barrels..........I found one....shot it 25 times and then, my son took a liking to it and I haven't got to shoot it since............how's that for a true answer


and it's Ryder T.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Well thanks but I wouldn't be too proud of me.
> 
> Done tried to leave half my finger in the Franchi chamber, freezing my booty off, having a stare down with a red wasp and got NUTTIN to show for it.
> 
> ...


Youre in the woods


turtlebug said:


> I left my TP in the truck.
> 
> I'll wait.


Drip dry



rydert said:


> hey.................



What up Ry dert


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I didn't know that Re-dirt was lookin fo a gun



Re-dirt


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2013)

rydert said:


> when I first joined i was looking for a Beretta 686 Silver Pigeon II with 32 in. barrels..........I found one....shot it 25 times and then, my son took a liking to it and I haven't got to shoot it since............how's that for a true answer
> 
> 
> and it's Ryder T.



It should say "not lookin fo gun" then.


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2013)

What kind of gun you lookin for rydurt


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2013)

ri-durt is buying himself a gun?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2013)

mattech said:


> What kind of gun you lookin for rydurt



Read above^^^^ He's wanting something to shoot pigeons with. He must live near a bridge.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Youre in the woods
> Drip dry:fine:
> 
> 
> ...



Dat's what I was gonna say, but I figgered it was too chilly and that would take too long. 

Not only that, wiff my method, if anybody was watchin they'd probably vacate the premises purty quick if they saw a blonde in da woods half nekkid doin da Harlem shake.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Not only that, wiff my method, if anybody was watchin they'd probably vacate the premises purty quick if they saw a blonde in da woods half nekkid doin da Harlem shake.



I would stay.


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Read above^^^^ He's wanting something to shoot pigeons with. He must live near a bridge.



Just make sure you ain't gonna get an evil assault rifle. Who in their right mind would ever want one of those.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I would stay.



true dat


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Dat's what I was gonna say, but I figgered it was too chilly and that would take too long.
> 
> Not only that, wiff my method, if anybody was watchin they'd probably vacate the premises purty quick if they saw a blonde in da woods half nekkid doin da Harlem shake.



I would offer to share my T P.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I would stay.






 I left out the part, "holdin a shotgun and goin by the name TurtleBug"


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Dat's what I was gonna say, but I figgered it was too chilly and that would take too long.
> 
> Not only that, wiff my method, if anybody was watchin they'd probably vacate the premises purty quick if they saw a blonde in da woods half nekkid doin da Harlem shake.



You just gave me a new Harlem shake video. You wanna be in it?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I would offer to share my T. P.



I'm cool wid dat.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I left out the part, "holdin a shotgun and goin by the name TurtleBug"



#5 shot?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2013)

I saw one thread that had a lot of T.P. on it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2013)

mattech said:


> You just gave me a new Harlem shake video. You wanna be in it?



I'll hold da camera! 



T.P. said:


> #5 shot?



Mor'n likely, possibly puttin!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll hold da camera!
> 
> 
> 
> Mor'n likely, possibly puttin!



My preacher already offered to hold the camera, I need some dancers.


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2013)

T.P. said:


>



T.P. be sniffin his hand...........


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2013)

rydert said:


> T.P. be sniffin his hand...........



I run out of tp.


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2013)

mattech said:


> My preacher already offered to hold the camera, I need some dancers.



hey.......I can do some dancin.......and i got a brand new pair of boots.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 26, 2013)

Neighbor just clear cut his pines, There went my shade and privacy


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2013)

I gots me a new pair of skinny jeans


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Neighbor just clear cut his pines, There went my shade and privacy



what cha doing that ya don't want ya neighbor to see?


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey.......I can do some dancin.......and i got a brand new pair of boots.....



C'Mon. Don't forget your meggins!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2013)

rydert said:


> what cha doing that ya don't want ya neighbor to see?



shaking it dry


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 26, 2013)

rydert said:


> what cha doing that ya don't want ya neighbor to see?



Bein me


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 26, 2013)

T.P. said:


> #5 shot?



3" #5 Turkey Loads. 

Well, at the school picking up the youngest one. I can't say I didn't try today but if I were a turkey, I wouldn't have come out in this wind either. 

I put the cards back in the cameras. I'll check em Friday and try again this weekend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2013)

Turtle....

Prolly take awhile to get here!


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2013)

mattech said:


> C'Mon. Don't forget your meggins!



strang done borrowed my last clean pair


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2013)

rydert said:


> strang done borrowed my last clean pair



What'd you do foget yo T.P.?


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2013)

rydert said:


> strang done borrowed my last clean pair



He gotz min too. He be up to suntin.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 26, 2013)

mattech said:


> He gotz min too. He be up to suntin.



He tryin to be like the Beva


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> He tryin to be like the Beva


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> What'd you do foget yo T.P.?


I had some.....but it was the John Wayne type.......




mattech said:


> He gotz min too. He be up to suntin.



he did say something about him, hdm03 and Hawnet22 going gobbler huntin


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>



whaaaaaa


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 26, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I gots me a new pair of skinny jeans





mattech said:


> C'Mon. Don't forget your meggins!





rydert said:


> strang done borrowed my last clean pair





mattech said:


> He gotz min too. He be up to suntin.





rydert said:


> I had some.....but it was the John Wayne type.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He just makin shore we have erythang we need wen we take da new guy on his first trip wit us.


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> He just makin shore we have erythang we need wen we take da new guy on his first trip wit us.



Hope yall enjoy yourselves.


----------



## kracker (Mar 26, 2013)

What's up everybody?? After being in a hospital bed for 7 days and tinkling off 40 lbs., I'm back home, I WAS not staying up there all day on my birfday!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2013)

Good to see you are back home kracker. Take care and stay out of that horsepital.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2013)

kracker said:


> What's up everybody?? After being in a hospital bed for 7 days and tinkling off 40 lbs., I'm back home, I WAS not staying up there all day on my birfday!



 Happy Birfday, Richie!!  

Was just thinking about you earlier, wondering if you were out or not, glad you are home, brother!!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2013)

Happy B-day kracker


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2013)

hey kracker......


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2013)

kracker said:


> What's up everybody?? After being in a hospital bed for 7 days and tinkling off 40 lbs., I'm back home, I WAS not staying up there all day on my birfday!


 And for your birfday!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2013)

did it again


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Happy B-day kracker


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> did it again


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2013)

rydert said:


>



stop that dert-ry


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> stop that dert-ry


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2013)

rydert said:


>



What does yo hand smell like?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2013)

rydert said:


>



You kilt any pigeons today wich yer new pigeon gun?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey Kracker! Happy Birthday!     


Glad you're home.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 26, 2013)

Yuck,i start nights next week


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> What does yo hand smell like?


a mouse.........................


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey Strang! Better get your boy on a short leash before the popo get a little tired of him and ship his behind back to Canada. (Where he belongs).   

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/huff-wires/20130326/us-people-justin-bieber/


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2013)

T.P. said:


> You kilt any pigeons today wich yer new pigeon gun?



enough fo supper......squabs is good


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2013)

30 more minutes, Jeff C.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Are robins edible?  I could pick them off all day!





rydert said:


> enough fo supper......squabs is good



Nobody answered my ??? earlier, do you know? 



T.P. said:


> 30 more minutes, Jeff C.


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Nobody answered my ??? earlier, do you know?



yes you can eat robins.............they are actually good.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 26, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> did it again


Did what again


hdm03 said:


> stop that dert-ry


I thought it was ry dert??


blood on the ground said:


> Yuck,i start nights next week


that sucks



Jeff C. said:


> Nobody answered my ??? earlier, do you know?



Yes, just add mustard

Hey Kracker happy B-day


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2013)

rydert said:


> yes you can eat robins.............they are actually good.





mudracing101 said:


> Did what again
> 
> I thought it was ry dert??
> that sucks
> ...



Do I put the mustard on them before I shoot them?


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Do I put the mustard on them before I shoot them?



..........nope, but ya do gotta salt em first......


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2013)

rydert said:


> ..........nope, but ya do gotta salt em first......



I can sprinkle some salt on a birds tail with the best of them.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2013)

rydert said:


> yes you can eat robins.............they are actually good.



They taste like yellow hammers.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> They taste like yellow hammers.



What do yellow hammers taste like, robins?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2013)

Matt Dillon time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Matt Dillon time.



Reckon he'll ask Miss Kitty to marry him?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2013)

time to get the lead out................


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> time to get the lead out................



Same here but in my case, time to get the pollen off. 

Sat in the woods so long today that I'm flat out itchy. Took an Allegra but I don't think it was a match for the amount of yellow crud that I got covered in or inhaled. 

Off to the shower.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 26, 2013)

well, my wisdom toof's are gone and i already feel stoopider. As a parting gift, part of my jawbone went with the last one. Already look like a chipmunk and took a pain pill. The next 24 hours are gonna be brutal.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> well, my wisdom toof's are gone and i already feel stoopider. As a parting gift, part of my jawbone went with the last one. Already look like a chipmunk and took a pain pill. The next 24 hours are gonna be brutal.



They shoulda known better to pull mine! 

Hope all goes well, bammer.


----------



## mattech (Mar 26, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> well, my wisdom toof's are gone and i already feel stoopider. As a parting gift, part of my jawbone went with the last one. Already look like a chipmunk and took a pain pill. The next 24 hours are gonna be brutal.



glad you are ok. don't worry they took all my wisdom years ago and I still have my teeth.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 26, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> well, my wisdom toof's are gone and i already feel stoopider. As a parting gift, part of my jawbone went with the last one. Already look like a chipmunk and took a pain pill. The next 24 hours are gonna be brutal.



The critical thing is can you still use a diaphragm mouth call ?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Same here but in my case, time to get the pollen off.
> 
> Sat in the woods so long today that I'm flat out itchy. Took an Allegra but I don't think it was a match for the amount of yellow crud that I got covered in or inhaled.
> 
> Off to the shower.



Yikes, glad it's not that bad here yet. Well off to the ballpark to freeze my hiney off.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 26, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> The critical thing is can you still use a diaphragm mouth call ?



Well, i can promise you the wingbone trumpet is out. 
I'll have to wait and see on the diaphragms. Not my favorite calls anyway.


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## turtlebug (Mar 26, 2013)

I gots a blood blister.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 26, 2013)

Jimmy Ray said:


>



Hey, Buddy!!! 
How you been?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I gots a blood blister.



heat a sewing needle and punch it through the blister. You'll forget all about it by tomorrow.


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Mar 26, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, Buddy!!!
> How you been?



Doing well but been busier than a one-armed paperhanger. Just here to make some new friends.


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Mar 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I gots a blood blister.



Bless yo heart.


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Mar 26, 2013)

rydert said:


> so you like da Beva too?



Are beva pelts hard to tan?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2013)

Jimmy Ray said:


> Are beva pelts hard to tan?



Not if you lay'em out in the sun for a while.


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Mar 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Not if you lay'em out in the sun for a while.



Do they like that?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 26, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> heat a sewing needle and punch it through the blister. You'll forget all about it by tomorrow.



Oweeeeeeeee. That's gonna hurt worse. 

I'll just wait til in the morning when it's cold again and I can't feel my fingers.  

I don't think I should be allowed to load that particular shotgun anymore. Ima retire it and buy myself a single shot.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2013)

Jimmy Ray said:


> Do they like that?



They like a little Hawaiin tropic rubbed on first.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 26, 2013)

Jimmy Ray said:


> Are beva pelts hard to tan?



Greecian Formula or get some instructions from tbug.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 26, 2013)

some of you guys might want to take the beaver tanning to the Varmint forum.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> some of you guys might want to take the beaver tanning to the Varmint forum.



Oh, I thought this was the driveler.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 26, 2013)

Been in Oklahoma for the past few days taking care of my customers and I just made it back down to Dallas.  Somebody sure gave Texas a lot of money because they have road construction projects everywhere.  There are so many projects along the expressways with exits closed over and over again.  I thought that the lady on my GPS was going to go crazy with her constant voice of "RECALCULATING".  Yes, I cussed a blue streak about 20, 80, or 100 times at least today.  

The last words that I heard on my GPS was the lady saying, "I don't know where you are and I don't know how to get you there either, so you are on your own.  I think I heard her cussing several times too.  It has been an exasperating afternoon for sure.


PS:  HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, KRACKER !!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 26, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Greecian Formula or get some instructions from tbug.




What the heck do I have to do with a transsexual Canadian drug addict that can't sing or dance?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 26, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Been in Oklahoma for the past few days taking care of my customers and I just made it back down to Dallas.  Somebody sure gave Texas a lot of money because they have road construction projects everywhere.  There are so many projects along the expressways with exits closed over and over again.  I thought that the lady on my GPS was going to go crazy with her constant voice of "RECALCULATING".  Yes, I cussed a blue streak about 20, 80, or 100 times at least today.
> 
> The last words that I heard on my GPS was the lady saying, "I don't know where you are and I don't know how to get you there either, so you are on your own.  I think I heard her cussing several times too.  It has been an exasperating afternoon for sure.
> 
> ...






Glad you're back Mike and happy that you and "Karen" didn't strangle each other on the trip back. 

My Garmin did something really stupid like that on my trip to Tucker. When I got to Dooley County where they've got the current run of I75 construction, it showed me jumping off the interstate and riding through the fields alongside of it.      

That thing must've recalculated 40 times in 40 miles. I finally shut it down and turned it back on. After that, it showed me back on the road. All I could think was if this thing is acting stupid here, Lord only knows what it's gonna do or where it's gonna send me when I get to Tucker.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Been in Oklahoma for the past few days taking care of my customers and I just made it back down to Dallas.  Somebody sure gave Texas a lot of money because they have road construction projects everywhere.  There are so many projects along the expressways with exits closed over and over again.  I thought that the lady on my GPS was going to go crazy with her constant voice of "RECALCULATING".  Yes, I cussed a blue streak about 20, 80, or 100 times at least today.
> 
> The last words that I heard on my GPS was the lady saying, "I don't know where you are and I don't know how to get you there either, so you are on your own.  I think I heard her cussing several times too.  It has been an exasperating afternoon for sure.
> 
> ...



Sometimes she'll drive ya  Be safe out there, EE!!


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> What the heck do I have to do with a transsexual Canadian drug addict that can't sing or dance?



How dare you talk about da Beva dat way.......


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2013)

Evening Ry dert.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 26, 2013)

Jimmy Ray said:


> Doing well but been busier than a one-armed paperhanger. Just here to make some new friends.



Are you by chance related to this guy?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2013)

Bored.  Job's down, got nuttin to do, waiting on 7am.


Off for the next 3 days !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bored.  Job's down, got nuttin to do, waiting on 7am.
> 
> 
> Off for the next 3 days !!



What's up, Doc?     Iss yo Friday!!!


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Ry dert.





Ryder T


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Are you by chance related to this guy?



  


The Beva betta watch out fo Jimmy Ray!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2013)

Evening youngins, you too Quack.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 26, 2013)

trying to eat crockpot blackeyed pea's and ham with half your mouth numb? It is possible but not recommended.
Time for a pain pill and hit the bed......


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 26, 2013)

My toes are frozen, my face is frozen and I can't feel my fingers. Gotta love those early season baseball practices in arctic weather.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> What's up, Doc?     Iss yo Friday!!!




Hiya Chiefbro !!!  Yep, mebbe the weather will get right where I can do a lil bass fishing !! 





KyDawg said:


> Evening youngins, you too Quack.




Hiya Pops !!!  





rhbama3 said:


> trying to eat crockpot blackeyed pea's and ham with half your mouth numb? It is possible but not recommended.
> Time for a pain pill and hit the bed......







'Night Pookie !!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 26, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> My toes are frozen, my face is frozen and I can't feel my fingers. Gotta love those early season baseball practices in arctic weather.



I understand. For the first time in a long while, I really wished for a warmer temp and no wind today.  

Even sitting in that ground blind, the wind was whipping and I was COLD. It never got above 57 here today. 

I really don't wanna see the 85+ temps get here though.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 26, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> trying to eat crockpot blackeyed pea's and ham with half your mouth numb? It is possible but not recommended.
> Time for a pain pill and hit the bed......



G'night Wobbert-Woo!  

Hope the holes where your teefies used to be, feel better in da moaning.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I understand. For the first time in a long while, I really wished for a warmer temp and no wind today.
> 
> Even sitting in that ground blind, the wind was whipping and I was COLD. It never got above 57 here today.
> 
> I really don't wanna see the 85+ temps get here though.



Gunna be in the 60's friday and I'm gunna be chasing thunder chickens. Almost seems like a heat wave.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> trying to eat crockpot blackeyed pea's and ham with half your mouth numb? It is possible but not recommended.
> Time for a pain pill and hit the bed......



Like an idiot, I ate pizza after I got my wisdom teef pullled, the effects of having them removed is almost instant 

Sleep well, bama.



Sterlo58 said:


> My toes are frozen, my face is frozen and I can't feel my fingers. Gotta love those early season baseball practices in arctic weather.



I hear ya, man. I remember some brutal night games when my daughter played soccer.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Chiefbro !!!  Yep, mebbe the weather will get right where I can do a lil bass fishing !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't believe I haven't been out once so far yet. The wind lately has been a big deterrent for me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Like an idiot, I ate pizza after I got my wisdom teef pullled, the effects of having them removed is almost instant
> 
> Sleep well, bama.
> 
> ...





I'd rather fish in the rain, than fight a boat/trolling motor in the wind .


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'd rather fish in the rain, than fight a boat/trolling motor in the wind .



No doubt. Although I've caught some good fish in the wind, when someone else was doin all the fightin it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2013)

No No:


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 27, 2013)

Did someone say Spam?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 27, 2013)

Fried bb?

Well wash it down with a cup of coffee.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2013)

hehe, I'ma gonna be off work for tree dayzz !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> hehe, I'ma gonna be off work for tree dayzz !!!


Don't getchoself in trouble..

Moanin y'all.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I gots a blood blister.



 I aint dun nothing to you?????


mernin kids, hope all is well fer everyone!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I aint dun nothing to you?????
> 
> 
> mernin kids, hope all is well fer everyone!



How's da new job, blood? 

Mornin all.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2013)

Good morning, well went home yesterday and looked at the damage done by the loggers Lets just say instead of enjoying a nice shade at 5 o clock i was blinded by the light till sundown. I have not seen a sun set from my back porch in the 16 yrs i've lived there untill yesterday. Time to move


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 27, 2013)

Morning folks, yestaday I was in a beautiful hardwood bottom on 34,000 acres watching three tom turkeys strut and gobble 40 yards in front of me....today? I'm in a cubicle starin' at this stankin' computer screen.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning, well went home yesterday and looked at the damage done by the loggers Lets just say instead of enjoying a nice shade at 5 o clock i was blinded by the light till sundown. I have not seen a sun set from my back porch in the 16 yrs i've lived there untill yesterday. Time to move



I know how you feel bro, my place and most of the surrounding properties still look like crap after that tornado came through 3 years ago.


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 27, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Morning folks, yestaday I was in a beautiful hardwood bottom on 34,000 acres watching three tom turkeys strut and gobble 40 yards in front of me....today? I'm in a cubicle starin' at this stankin' computer screen.



But, you was all by yoself, an this moanin you gots all yo huntin buddies wit ya.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> But, you was all by yoself, an this moanin you gots all yo huntin buddies wit ya.






He wasn't by hisself, he was listenin to da Beva and eating Luke Warm Hawt Pockets.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I know how you feel bro, my place and most of the surrounding properties still look like crap after that tornado came through 3 years ago.



Its a bad mess they left. Look like a tornado hit, And the one pine thats broke and going to hit my powerline they left Bad thing is i know the land owner aint gonna clean it up.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


>






Hiya Lil N, seems like erybody is mad at somebody ???




Good day/night to all, catcha ina few.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Lil N, seems like erybody is mad at somebody ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


really?
Niterz BigN


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> really?
> Niterz BigN



you feelin better today


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2013)

Quack gotta quash . .


----------



## Keebs (Mar 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> you feelin better today


eh, a little, went home & made some homemade veggie/deer meat soup, and a sammich and went to bed a little earlier........... thanks for askin 
sorry 'bout your shade......... I hate the way tree cutting uglies up a place too


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

Uhhhhhgg.....brother is starting to move in, last thing I want to do is help him move, and I told him that before he bought that house. I told him I would help him work on the house, and I DID, but not move refrigerators and so on, get someone else for that. He's been calling me everyday sort of hinting about it, but I haven't wavered as of yet. Kind of feeling guilty though 

If he didn't have a 20 yr old that half the time is nowhere to be found, it might be a different story. 

BTW, He turned me down yrs. ago when I needed help moving, and when I built my house he came over after work ONE day with his buddy sippin on a few brewskis as they walked around lookin at it.

Should I stand firm, or go help my Little brother whom I've watched out for all my life it seems?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> eh, a little, went home & made some homemade veggie/deer meat soup, and a sammich and went to bed a little earlier........... thanks for askin
> sorry 'bout your shade......... I hate the way tree cutting uglies up a place too



What up D  you got the same crud everybody here at work has ? Hope you shake it soon


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Uhhhhhgg.....brother is starting to move in, last thing I want to do is help him move, and I told him that before he bought that house. I told him I would help him work on the house, and I DID, but not move refrigerators and so on, get someone else for that. He's been calling me everyday sort of hinting about it, but I haven't wavered as of yet. Kind of feeling guilty though
> 
> If he didn't have a 20 yr old that half the time is nowhere to be found, it might be a different story.
> 
> ...



That's a tough one but sometimes you have to do what you have to do for family.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Uhhhhhgg.....brother is starting to move in, last thing I want to do is help him move, and I told him that before he bought that house. I told him I would help him work on the house, and I DID, but not move refrigerators and so on, get someone else for that. He's been calling me everyday sort of hinting about it, but I haven't wavered as of yet. Kind of feeling guilty though
> 
> If he didn't have a 20 yr old that half the time is nowhere to be found, it might be a different story.
> 
> ...



Thats a tuff one, sorry, but i cant give advice , i'm always wrong


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> That's a tough one but sometimes you have to do what you have to do for family.



Exactly, that's why I'm feeling guilty, but I got no help from him when I needed it. 



mudracing101 said:


> Thats a tuff one, sorry, but i cant give advice , i'm always wrong



No help, I need advice, there's no wrong answer here.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Uhhhhhgg.....brother is starting to move in, last thing I want to do is help him move, and I told him that before he bought that house. I told him I would help him work on the house, and I DID, but not move refrigerators and so on, get someone else for that. He's been calling me everyday sort of hinting about it, but I haven't wavered as of yet. Kind of feeling guilty though
> 
> If he didn't have a 20 yr old that half the time is nowhere to be found, it might be a different story.
> 
> ...


THAT is a tuff one for sure, Chief, on the one hand, I'd have to say, "KARMA" bro, remember when???  BUT since he IS going to being living that close to you, you never know, you might need him worse down the road, yaknow? 
Go with your gut......... help, but don't *over-do* it........


Sterlo58 said:


> What up D  you got the same crud everybody here at work has ? Hope you shake it soon


 Thanks Neil............ just seasonal allergy/sinus mess.


mudracing101 said:


> Thats a tuff one, sorry, but i cant give advice , i'm always wrong


 yeah you are, aren't you?....... just kidding!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

Y'all are too slow, hurry up, he's waiting on me!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> THAT is a tuff one for sure, Chief, on the one hand, I'd have to say, "KARMA" bro, remember when???  BUT since he IS going to being living that close to you, you never know, you might need him worse down the road, yaknow?
> Go with your gut......... help, but don't *over-do* it........
> 
> Thanks Neil............ just seasonal allergy/sinus mess.
> ...



Glad you're feeling better!! 

I know, but I keep thinking about when the time comes and I call him needing something and he tells me, and I quote, "that's not my cup of tea". See, I even remember his exact response 10-11 yrs ago.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Glad you're feeling better!!
> 
> I know, but I keep thinking about when the time comes and I call him needing something and he tells me, and I quote, "that's not my cup of tea". See, I even remember his exact response 10-11 yrs ago.


Then it wouldn't hurt to remind him of that, none whatsoever!  
When you have siblings, this is all a part of it.  I've helped move my oldest sis all over the southeast part of the state it seems and even loaned a vehicle before, for some reason it broke down, yet I was the one that had to go get it & see about getting it fixed, yes, it was mine, but she was the one using it!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 27, 2013)

They already axin me to make gravy biscuits an brang to da new job? Mewcherz....lol


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all are too slow, hurry up, he's waiting on me!



I am selfish, spoiled and an only child so my advice is gonna be....

You just recently suffered a major illness. You need to be taking care of yourself. Is he physically able to take care of this himself? How would he feel if you stressed yourself and wound up back in the hospital or even worse, and weren't able to be there for him anymore. 

Look on yp.com and find him a moving company.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Then it wouldn't hurt to remind him of that, none whatsoever!
> When you have siblings, this is all a part of it.  I've helped move my oldest sis all over the southeast part of the state it seems and even loaned a vehicle before, for some reason it broke down, yet I was the one that had to go get it & see about getting it fixed, yes, it was mine, but she was the one using it!



Oh, I did remind him, and told him those exact words.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 27, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> They already axin me to make gravy biscuits an brang to da new job? Mewcherz....lol



You owe me a biskit for the you blister I got on my finger.   

Finger still a little swollen and sore but it still works so it's all good. You know I wouldn't be whining about it today had I killed me a gobbler.    


Work tomorrow and then off by noon on Friday. No Mini-Me to pick up from school (She'll be on a band trip) so I'll probably come home and head out for an afternoon turkey chase.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 27, 2013)

Si just popped up on my tv screen with a duck on his head.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I am selfish, spoiled and an only child so my advice is gonna be....
> 
> You just recently suffered a major illness. You need to be taking care of yourself. Is he physically able to take care of this himself? How would he feel if you stressed yourself and wound up back in the hospital or even worse, and weren't able to be there for him anymore.
> 
> Look on yp.com and find him a moving company.



No kidding, and I haven't been feeling that great lately. I know part of the reason for my heart attack was brought on by stress, and he doesn't realize he was part of that stress, me always worryin about little brother and his problems. I've got plenty of my own.

And yes, he could do it with his son, if he's available  

Thing that got me when talking to him this morning is he was more worried about getting cable run down a couple of walls for when they come to install cable for TV and Internet.


----------



## kracker (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Uhhhhhgg.....brother is starting to move in, last thing I want to do is help him move, and I told him that before he bought that house. I told him I would help him work on the house, and I DID, but not move refrigerators and so on, get someone else for that. He's been calling me everyday sort of hinting about it, but I haven't wavered as of yet. Kind of feeling guilty though
> 
> If he didn't have a 20 yr old that half the time is nowhere to be found, it might be a different story.
> 
> ...


Take a nap and see how you feel about it this afternoon...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

kracker said:


> Take a nap and see how you feel about it this afternoon...





That's what I've done the past three days leading up to this. He's been calling everyday just sort of hinting about it.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> No kidding, and I haven't been feeling that great lately. I know part of the reason for my heart attack was brought on by stress, and he doesn't realize he was part of that stress, me always worryin about little brother and his problems. I've got plenty of my own.
> 
> And yes, he could do it with his son, if he's available
> 
> Thing that got me when talking to him this morning is he was more worried about getting cable run down a couple of walls for when they come to install cable for TV and Internet.



Aren't Jag and Miz-T sick? You need your strength to help run the household.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats a tuff one, sorry, but i cant give advice , i'm always wrong





Keebs said:


> yeah you are, aren't you?.......


See, told ya


blood on the ground said:


> They already axin me to make gravy biscuits an brang to da new job? Mewcherz....lol


Tell em your wife only makes you salads.



turtlebug said:


> I am selfish, spoiled and an only child so my advice is gonna be....
> 
> You just recently suffered a major illness. You need to be taking care of yourself. Is he physically able to take care of this himself? How would he feel if you stressed yourself and wound up back in the hospital or even worse, and weren't able to be there for him anymore.
> 
> Look on yp.com and find him a moving company.


This sounds like good advice... i think



kracker said:


> Take a nap and see how you feel about it this afternoon...





Jeff C. said:


> That's what I've done the past three days leading up to this. He's been calling everyday just sort of hinting about it.



Show up drankin, offer to help , tear something up, he'll never ask again. Wha la. problem solved


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Uhhhhhgg.....brother is starting to move in, last thing I want to do is help him move, and I told him that before he bought that house. I told him I would help him work on the house, and I DID, but not move refrigerators and so on, get someone else for that. He's been calling me everyday sort of hinting about it, but I haven't wavered as of yet. Kind of feeling guilty though
> 
> If he didn't have a 20 yr old that half the time is nowhere to be found, it might be a different story.
> 
> ...





go help him............it's the right thing to do.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2013)

rydert said:


> go help him............it's the right thing to do.....



Thats horrible advice


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats horrible advice



so it seems..................


----------



## Keebs (Mar 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> See, told ya
> qUIT it!
> Show up drankin, offer to help , tear something up, he'll never ask again. Wha la. problem solved


there Ya go, now THAT is good advice!


rydert said:


> go help him............it's the right thing to do.....


YOU go help him!


mudracing101 said:


> Thats horrible advice


See? right again, you on a roll, darlin'!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Aren't Jag and Miz-T sick? You need your strength to help run the household.



They're fine. It was just allergies and they were ok the next day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> See, told ya
> Tell em your wife only makes you salads.
> 
> This sounds like good advice... i think
> ...



Hmmmmmm....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Keebs said:


> there Ya go, now THAT is good advice!
> 
> YOU go help him!
> 
> See? right again, you on a roll, darlin'!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

rydert said:


> go help him............it's the right thing to do.....


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> They're fine. It was just allergies and they were ok the next day.



Well I was trying to help.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Well I was trying to help.



I know  fortunately the only thing he was attempting to move was some junk boats he has, a refrigerator, and his son's bedroom furniture, I believe. I think he wanted the use of my truck more than anything, so he didn't have to make so many trips. I figger if he REALLY needs me he will come outright and ask, rather than just hinting around.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> there Ya go, now THAT is good advice!
> 
> YOU go help him!
> 
> See? right again, you on a roll, darlin'!


 whoot whoot


Jeff C. said:


> I know  fortunately the only thing he was attempting to move was some junk boats he has, a refrigerator, and his son's bedroom furniture, I believe. I think he wanted the use of my truck more than anything, so he didn't have to make so many trips. I figger if he REALLY needs me he will come outright and ask, rather than just hinting around.


Hey, he got a kicker motor off on them boats i'll go help him


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>









thanks........I don't know what I thankin'






tell him you will help him fo a SPAM sammich and a Hotpocket


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> whoot whoot
> 
> Hey, he got a kicker motor off on them boats i'll go help him



Probably.....he's got a 9.9, a 15, and a 25 for HIS boat that's been kept in my garage for the last probably 4 yrs. I ain't complaining about it too much though  MizT wishes it was out though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

rydert said:


> thanks........I don't know what I thankin'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'da done been over there had he offered that!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2013)

Morning


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Probably.....he's got a 9.9, a 15, and a 25 for HIS boat that's been kept in my garage for the last probably 4 yrs. I ain't complaining about it too much though  MizT wishes it was out though.



How much for the 9.9, ole buddy ole pal


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2013)

Gone to lunch , i'll be back...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> How much for the 9.9, ole buddy ole pal



Is that the hp you want, I'll check and see what all he's got. He may have another one that isn't running and needs work. He's got several motors he's acquired that need work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

I figgered I'd get a bite to eat first, gonna ride over to brothers to see what's going on anyway. I didn't want to beat him there.  

I'll let him take the bull by the horns and supervise after he get's aholt of it.  

CYL!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I figgered I'd get a bite to eat first, gonna ride over to brothers to see what's going on anyway. I didn't want to beat him there.
> 
> I'll let him take the bull by the horns and supervise after he get's aholt of it.
> 
> CYL!!



pm sent


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2013)

Deer Burger and home made french fries, hit da spot.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2013)

Afternoon Mud.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Mud.



Hey Sir, How you ??


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Sir, How you ??



I feel so good I am gonna take the wife down to Wal Mart.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2013)

Dont think I will get much for her though.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Dont think I will get much for her though.


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2013)

I think i'll have some nachos fo lunch


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2013)

enjoy yo lunch ry-dirt!!


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> enjoy yo lunch ry-dirt!!





It's Ryder T


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2013)

rydert said:


> It's Ryder T



I don't get it


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I don't get it


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I don't get it



I dont either, how do you get Ryder from Ry  dert?? I say we call him just Dirt, or Dirt T Dirt will do i think


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont either, how do you get Ryder from Ry  dert?? I say we call him just Dirt, or Dirt T Dirt will do i think



I can get on board with calling him Dirt


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont either, how do you get Ryder from Ry  dert?? I say we call him just Dirt, or Dirt T Dirt will do i think





hdm03 said:


> I can get on board with calling him Dirt



ok....i'm gonna splain this once and for all on what rydert is...........


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2013)

rydert said:


> ok....i'm gonna splain this once and for all on what rydert is...........



Hey Dirt!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2013)

rydert said:


> ok....i'm gonna splain this once and for all on what rydert is...........


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 27, 2013)

rydert said:


> ok....i'm gonna splain this once and for all on what rydert is...........


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2013)

Where did Dirt go?????  I thoughts he was going to explains things


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 27, 2013)

rydert said:


> I think i'll have some nachos fo lunch
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 722758





Did you get yoself one'dem blueburry dranks too?


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 27, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Where did Dirt go?????  I thoughts he was going to explains things



He tryin' to eat his nachows.


Use yo edykit man


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 27, 2013)

Whared evabody go?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I can get on board with calling him Dirt



Dirt it is


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Whared evabody go?



I'm here


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey Keebs


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2013)

Where's Dirt


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Uhhhhhgg.....brother is starting to move in, last thing I want to do is help him move, and I told him that before he bought that house. I told him I would help him work on the house, and I DID, but not move refrigerators and so on, get someone else for that. He's been calling me everyday sort of hinting about it, but I haven't wavered as of yet. Kind of feeling guilty though
> 
> If he didn't have a 20 yr old that half the time is nowhere to be found, it might be a different story.
> 
> ...





Advice from da Dr. Quack, grab a buddy, cooler of beer, sit in his yard, watch, and make derogatory comments when necessary . . .





Will bill you once again for this advice.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2013)

Quacks up


----------



## Keebs (Mar 27, 2013)

rydert said:


> ok....i'm gonna splain this once and for all on what rydert is...........


 like it's really gonna matta with this bunch!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Quacks up



Does he know where Dirt is????


----------



## Keebs (Mar 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Keebs


 Hey you................... you gonna come back & put a door up?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Does he know where Dirt is????


I dont know, you wants me to ax him.


Keebs said:


> Hey you................... you gonna come back & put a door up?



NO . I sell it someone else puts it up


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Quacks up




Yep, sitting nekkid in my bean bag chair . . . 





hdm03 said:


> Does he know where Dirt is????





Mebbe Rydin Dirt roads drankin ???


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, sitting nekkid in my bean bag chair . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You eatin Cheeto's


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey, look at me...... and I wasn't even tryin'


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2013)

Why are we lookin at you


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Why are we lookin at you



I done came across a mirra, that's why I'm lookin at me.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2013)

Dirt done got mad and left


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> like it's really gonna matta with this bunch!



you right Keebs...............

neva mind y'all.......I ain't tellin..........


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Hey, look at me...... and I wasn't even tryin'





idjit....................


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I done came across a mirra, that's why I'm lookin at me.


oh, ok


rydert said:


> you right Keebs...............
> 
> neva mind y'all.......I ain't tellin..........



Where you been dirt?


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Where you been rydert?




tryin to make a skeet choke out of a modified.....safely....


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Advice from da Dr. Quack, grab a buddy, cooler of beer, sit in his yard, watch, and make derogatory comments when necessary . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is what Jeff's brother is doing. Jeff is doing the lifting.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> NO . I sell it someone else puts it up


 I dinn'it know that!


Hooked On Quack said:


> _*Mebbe Rydin Dirt roads drankin ???*_


that's what I wanna be doing!


mudracing101 said:


> You eatin Cheeto's





rydert said:


> you right Keebs...............
> 
> neva mind y'all.......I ain't tellin..........





rydert said:


> tryin to make a skeet choke out of a modified.....safely....


 brang it to MudsKeebslinginFest, we'll test it out!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I dinn'it know that!
> 
> that's what I wanna be doing!
> 
> ...



Dems love whips


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh well, so much for that wasted trip! I get over there and he's not ready....and yes I called twice before I left, no answer. Anyway, he's at the house he's moving into cleaning out the garage of tools, etc. He's got stuff he has to go put into his storage around the corner, stuff he has to bring back over to our older brother that he borrowed,  pick up a trailer, go to where he is living now and get stuff, go back to the storage unit.....blah blah blah!! I'll wait til he's actually ready to move something.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh well, so much for that wasted trip! I get over there and he's not ready....and yes I called twice before I left, no answer. Anyway, he's at the house he's moving into cleaning out the garage of tools, etc. He's got stuff he has to go put into his storage around the corner, stuff he has to bring back over to our older brother that he borrowed,  pick up a trailer, go to where he is living now and get stuff, go back to the storage unit.....blah blah blah!! I'll wait til he's actually ready to move something.



I guess the beer drinking didn't get brought up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Advice from da Dr. Quack, grab a buddy, cooler of beer, sit in his yard, watch, and make derogatory comments when necessary . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Best advice I got all day!!  

Go easy on me!



KyDawg said:


> That is what Jeff's brother is doing. Jeff is doing the lifting.



Not today, tomorrow maybe. His boy ain't gonna be there


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I guess the beer drinking didn't get brought up.



No sir, but I'm goin to be prepared tomorrow


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You eatin Cheeto's






Yeah, dem HAWT ones too.  I'm orange all OVA .


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, dem HAWT ones too.  I'm orange all OVA .



Da hot ones, dont scratch... well you know


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Da hot ones, dont scratch... well you know



probably a little late with that info......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Da hot ones, dont scratch... well you know






Too late.




Think I'll funnel a beer the hard way . . .


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Da hot ones, dont scratch... well you know



I don't get it......


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh well, so much for that wasted trip! I get over there and he's not ready....and yes I called twice before I left, no answer. Anyway, he's at the house he's moving into cleaning out the garage of tools, etc. He's got stuff he has to go put into his storage around the corner, stuff he has to bring back over to our older brother that he borrowed,  pick up a trailer, go to where he is living now and get stuff, go back to the storage unit.....blah blah blah!! I'll wait til he's actually ready to move something.




You tried.  

That's all that counts.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Too late.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Too late.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You on your  own on that one


rydert said:


> I don't get it......



I'd have to pm ya Dirt.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> You tried.
> 
> That's all that counts.



Yes ma'am, I did! I had intentions of us makin a couple of trips with both trucks.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh well, so much for that wasted trip! I get over there and he's not ready....and yes I called twice before I left, no answer. Anyway, he's at the house he's moving into cleaning out the garage of tools, etc. He's got stuff he has to go put into his storage around the corner, stuff he has to bring back over to our older brother that he borrowed,  pick up a trailer, go to where he is living now and get stuff, go back to the storage unit.....blah blah blah!! I'll wait til he's actually ready to move something.



Yer a fine brother.....


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'd have to pm ya Dirt.



hey thanks fo tha PM,......is that you in that picture?.....dem hot ones really will chap yo skin won't they?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes ma'am, I did! I had intentions of us makin a couple of trips with both trucks.



Hey...you got a truck...?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You on your  own on that one
> 
> 
> I'd have to pm ya Dirt.



You reckon he'll chug-a-lug or just sip it?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You reckon he'll chug-a-lug or just sip it?



Probably lay on the couch just sippin it...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Hey...you got a truck...?



I'm innocent!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You reckon he'll chug-a-lug or just sip it?



Quack's a chugger


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey thanks fo tha PM,......is that you in that picture?.....dem hot ones really will chap yo skin won't they?


No No:No , thats just a random pic off the internet just for illustration. You'll be suprised at the info if you google cheeto's and bean bags.


Jeff C. said:


> You reckon he'll chug-a-lug or just sip it?



 I dont know


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Probably lay on the couch just sippin it...





hdm03 said:


> Quack's a chugger



He's more talented than I thought then.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You reckon he'll chug-a-lug or just sip it?





hdm03 said:


> Quack's a chugger





You know IT !!  Chug-a-Lug baybay !!! 





Burps don't taste da same ???


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 27, 2013)

Pringles = Instant heartburn



And we're having Pigs-in-a-blankie with tater tots for supper.


Lemme go take a Pepcid right now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You know IT !!  Chug-a-Lug baybay !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Butt da voice changed!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 27, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey thanks fo tha PM,......is that you in that picture?.....dem hot ones really will chap yo skin won't they?


he sent you THAT picture@?@?


mudracing101 said:


> No No:No , thats just a random pic off the internet just for illustration. You'll be suprised at the info if you google cheeto's and bean bags.
> 
> 
> I dont know


 don't go lyin to da boy!


turtlebug said:


> Pringles = Instant heartburn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I know what ya mean!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

A'ight which one of you Beva boys is this?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Butt da voice changed!!





Er uhm well, don't know what to say . . .


----------



## Keebs (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> A'ight which one of you Beva boys is this?





Hooked On Quack said:


> Er uhm well, don't know what to say . . .


 Bah-ZINGA!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Pringles = Instant heartburn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love me some tater tots


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2013)

oh my


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2013)

Wait till Dirt see this


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 27, 2013)

I want a pick trash can like that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Er uhm well, don't know what to say . . .



 Whatever you do, dont sneeze or hiccup!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Wait till Dirt see this



 Where dirt done got off to?? He with Quack


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> A'ight which one of you Beva boys is this?



ain't me, my trash can only wears skinny jeans.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 27, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Wait till Dirt see this



He gonna see it, then he gonna say "look at you, and you wasn't even tryin'"


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Where dirt done got off to?? He with Quack



Yeah; Dirt and Quack are giving each other some beers


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2013)

Keebs lets go. Later ya'll i'm out


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Yeah; Dirt and Quack are giving each other some beers


----------



## Keebs (Mar 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs lets go. Later ya'll i'm out


 Let's roll!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 27, 2013)

I see the Toof Fairy peekin in.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Yeah; Dirt and Quack are giving each other some beers





Ain't nuttin like sharing.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 27, 2013)

evening, people.
Man, i knew today would hurt but had no idea how much. My wisdom tooth site really isn't the problem. It feels like i have a golfball in my throat on the left side. My larynyx pops every time i swallow and it hurts. I came home and took an aleve, but its gonna be a long night.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> evening, people.
> Man, i knew today would hurt but had no idea how much. My wisdom tooth site really isn't the problem. It feels like i have a golfball in my throat on the left side. My larynyx pops every time i swallow and it hurts. I came home and took an aleve, but its gonna be a long night.





Trust me on this one Pookie, likker is yo fwiend .


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Trust me on this one Pookie, likker is yo fwiend .



Neva has a more profound statement ever been posted on Woody's. You sir are an absolute genus.



Scuse me while I go an refill my frin.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Trust me on this one Pookie, likker is yo fwiend .



Are you out of your mind? Alcohol in a tooth socket?


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 27, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Are you out of your mind? Alcohol in a tooth socket?



Nooooooooo, they was talkin  somewheres else bout a differnt way to absorb it; somethin about a turkey injector


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 27, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Are you out of your mind? Alcohol in a tooth socket?


The mushed up gunk from eatin tater chips pack down pretty good in a toof socket.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Nooooooooo, they was talkin  somewheres else bout a differnt way to absorb it; somethin about a turkey injector



I'll never understand the drug culture....


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 27, 2013)

do yall know how hard it is to concentrate on school work when all u wanna do is stare at your baby??.......

one mo test and 2 mo discussion questions and a 5 and 10 page paper and im done with this semester!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 27, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I'll never understand the drug culture....



They are talking alkeyhaul which is technically a drug but so is caffeine 

coffee anyone?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> do yall know how hard it is to concentrate on school work when all u wanna do is stare at your baby??.......
> 
> one mo test and 2 mo discussion questions and a 5 and 10 page paper and im done with this semester!!!!!



Yes ma'am I do! I used to hold the Jag and bottle feed him while I studied at night. MizT worked the night shift.



gobbleinwoods said:


> They are talking alkeyhaul which is technically a drug but so is caffeine
> 
> coffee anyone?



I could almost use a cup!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes ma'am I do! I used to hold the Jag and bottle feed him while I studied at night. MizT worked the night shift.
> 
> 
> 
> I could almost use a cup!



it sure aint easy..., especially when the class ur taking is super boring...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> it sure aint easy..., especially when the class ur taking is super boring...



Jag was a lil older than Junior.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 27, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> They are talking alkeyhaul which is technically a drug but so is caffeine
> 
> coffee anyone?



I think the line was crossed when the words "absorption" and "turkey baster" were used.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag was a lil older than Junior.



hes sleeping now but hes starting to run a little fever, since his daddys sick, and somehow im just running a fever, he started to run a low grade fever so he was a little extra fussy!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> hes sleeping now but hes starting to run a little fever, since his daddys sick, and somehow im just running a fever, he started to run a low grade fever so he was a little extra fussy!!!



Y'all keep a good watch on him, a fever ain't good with an infant.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all keep a good watch on him, a fever ain't good with an infant.



i am, i was told that a normal temp for an infant was 97.0-100.7 anything above 101 was bad his was 99.1.... i mighta jumped the gun and scared myself, a low grade temp for me is 99 my normal is 96.8....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2013)

Apparently baby chicks and me have something in common. We don't sleep well on a full moon !


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 28, 2013)

I woke early too but turned on the tube and rewatched the Bandit run.   Still a good movie.

Well the coffee is brewed and ready to be served


----------



## BreamReaper (Mar 28, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Apparently baby chicks and me have something in common. We don't sleep well on a full moon !


You are not the only one.



gobbleinwoods said:


> I woke early too but turned on the tube and rewatched the Bandit run.   Still a good movie.
> 
> Well the coffee is brewed and ready to be served



Thank you Gobblin, gonna be a fine day indeed.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 28, 2013)

One more day and I can once again chase the elusive red, white and blue headed thunder chicken.


----------



## rydert (Mar 28, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> oh my





stringmusic said:


> He gonna see it, then he gonna say "look at you, and you wasn't even tryin'"








morning ever body.......today be my friday


A turkey be callin my name fo tomorrow morning ...........Ryder T...............


----------



## T.P. (Mar 28, 2013)

rydert said:


> morning ever body.......today be my friday
> 
> 
> A turkey be callin my name fo tomorrow morning ...........Ryder T...............



Mornin rye dirt. Ever day be my Saturday. I love EBT!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2013)

Moanin kids.....might be movin some stuff today, who knows?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin kids.....might be movin some stuff today, who knows?


No No: 
Ok, got Rosters to change  ..........................


----------



## rydert (Mar 28, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Mornin rye dirt. Ever day be my Saturday. I love EBT!



some folks have all tha luck


----------



## rydert (Mar 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> No No:
> Ok, got Rosters to change  ..........................



I had to read that twice.........though you say you was changing roosters......


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2013)

rydert said:


> I had to read that twice.........though you say you was changing roosters......


 we've already been over that, wiff Bama, didn't you get the memo!??!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> No No:
> Ok, got Rosters to change  ..........................



Wanna trade jobs today?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Wanna trade jobs today?


No No:


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> No No:



You may come out ahead, I've called him twice wiff no answer.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You may come out ahead, I've called him twice wiff no answer.


I think I got it handled, got 12 T-ball teams on a list with no mistakes after *multiple* changes..........  yeah, I got this!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 28, 2013)

rydert said:


> morning ever body.......today be my friday
> 
> 
> A turkey be callin my name fo tomorrow morning ...........Ryder T...............


Mornin Dirt, hope ya get one of them over grown chickens I want to be off Friday


Jeff C. said:


> Moanin kids.....might be movin some stuff today, who knows?


Mornin Jeffro oh check on that thing for me


Keebs said:


> No No:
> Ok, got Rosters to change  ..........................


Mornin 


T.P. said:


> Mornin rye dirt. Ever day be my Saturday. I love EBT!



I could handle alot more Sat.s


----------



## T.P. (Mar 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I could handle alot more Sat.s



The beauty of the EBT is, you absolutely have to do nothing to get them! It couldn't get any easier!

Workin' is for fools!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Dirt, hope ya get one of them over grown chickens I want to be off Friday
> 
> Mornin Jeffro oh check on that thing for me
> 
> ...


 I think we need another day between Saturday & Sunday, what you think!??!?


T.P. said:


> The beauty of the EBT is, you absolutely have to do nothing to get them! It couldn't get any easier!
> 
> Workin' is for fools!


Hook us up so we can all watch it burn!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I think I got it handled, got 12 T-ball teams on a list with no mistakes after *multiple* changes..........  yeah, I got this!



He finally called me back. He and his boy got most of the BIG stuff moved except his bedroom, king sized mattress, flat screen TV, computer stuff, some small end tables, boxes, loose stuff, etc. Still got a refrigerator to move from storage to his garage, it won't be bad though, it's all on flat ground.

The worst part according to him is that mattress. He said it took him, his son, and two of his friends to move that thing. I don't know what kind of mattress it is, but he said it'll fold over on ya when you go to pick it up and it is very heavy.  Some type of stuffed mattress or something, with no inner support.   

I'll go over there around lunch time and help him with one load, then I have a Dr.'s appt @ 2:00p closeby. I'll leave the Jag for him since his boy is working today.

Brother has to hang around house from 1:00-4:00 for cable installer and new stove delivery anyway.

He wants me to build him a small temporary cabinet for a laundry tub sink this aft after my appt., one less thing he has to do.

We've got a scheduling conflict, he likes to work from noon til 8:00-9:00p. I told him a 100 times, I like to work from 8:00a til 5:00-6:00p. 

Looks like I got off light, but still made the effort!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Dirt, hope ya get one of them over grown chickens I want to be off Friday
> 
> Mornin Jeffro oh check on that thing for me
> 
> ...



I gotcha covered like a big ol chubby gal. 



T.P. said:


> The beauty of the EBT is, you absolutely have to do nothing to get them! It couldn't get any easier!
> 
> Workin' is for fools!



I needs me some Lottry tickets!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 28, 2013)

Morning youngins.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins.



Moanin Pops, you keepin them heffers corraled?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2013)

No No: Not in my house!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 28, 2013)

Yes I am, actually hauling a bull off today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yes I am, actually hauling a bull off today.



Wassamatta, you full-o-bull?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins.



Mornin' KD.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 28, 2013)

Mornin' Jeff C.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> He finally called me back. He and his boy got most of the BIG stuff moved except his bedroom, king sized mattress, flat screen TV, computer stuff, some small end tables, boxes, loose stuff, etc. Still got a refrigerator to move from storage to his garage, it won't be bad though, it's all on flat ground.
> 
> The worst part according to him is that mattress. He said it took him, his son, and two of his friends to move that thing. I don't know what kind of mattress it is, but he said it'll fold over on ya when you go to pick it up and it is very heavy.  Some type of stuffed mattress or something, with no inner support.
> 
> ...


 you're a good big brother!


KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins.





Jeff C. said:


> Wassamatta, you full-o-bull?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Mornin' Jeff C.



Mornin T.P.  How's the head injury, or can we mention that before 5:00?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I gotcha covered like a big ol chubby gal.
> 
> 
> 
> I needs me some Lottry tickets!!


Love me some big ol chubby gals 


KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins.


Mornin old man


Jeff C. said:


> Moanin Pops, you keepin them heffers corraled?


----------



## mattech (Mar 28, 2013)

Mornin' erybody.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Love me some big ol chubby gals
> 
> Mornin old man


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2013)

mattech said:


> Mornin' erybody.



Mornin, whatcha drinkin today?


----------



## mattech (Mar 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin, whatcha drinkin today?



Md 20/20 right now.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin T.P.  How's the head injury, or can we mention that before 5:00?



We can talk about it here, just not ova there. Doing better, my stitches come loose around 1am this morning. Should've used 6lb test I guess.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2013)

mattech said:


> Md 20/20 right now.



The good stuff, I see!! 



T.P. said:


> We can talk about it here, just not ova there. Doing better, my stitches come loose around 1am this morning. Should've used 6lb test I guess.



10-4 good buddy, or braid.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


>



Hey Turtle!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2013)

The Jag had a dream......he was in an Amish neighborhood, buck nekkid


----------



## slip (Mar 28, 2013)

Mornin folks ... Turkeys was tight lipped again this mornin. Had one bird gobble his dang head off but he was on the other side of the 'everglades', a swamp thats over filled and full of that sand that wont let ya go, thicker 'n owl doodoo...Aint worth getting hurt over so he lives to see another day. Hada hen leave the roost over my head and that was it.


Still learnin the lay of this new land, but so far it looks real good. Plenty of tracks .... Just need em to talk to me.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


>





Jeff C. said:


> The Jag had a dream......he was in an Amish neighborhood, buck nekkid


----------



## rydert (Mar 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> The Jag had a dream......he was in an Amish neighborhood, buck nekkid



I had that same dream........well kinda....actually just the buck nekkid part......and then I woke up and I really was buck nekkid,sleeping on the closet floor......and then..........well,..nevamind..


----------



## T.P. (Mar 28, 2013)

I've had several times where I woked up buck nekked in the bathtub at 2 in the morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2013)

slip said:


> Mornin folks ... Turkeys was tight lipped again this mornin. Had one bird gobble his dang head off but he was on the other side of the 'everglades', a swamp thats over filled and full of that sand that wont let ya go, thicker 'n owl doodoo...Aint worth getting hurt over so he lives to see another day. Hada hen leave the roost over my head and that was it.
> 
> 
> Still learnin the lay of this new land, but so far it looks real good. Plenty of tracks .... Just need em to talk to me.



That's why they call it huntin.....keep on keepin on, lill brother! 



mudracing101 said:


>



Yeah, he said a Lion was chasin him.  I asked, "you sure it wasn't a Couga?" him, "No, it was a Lion." 

I reckon nem Amish Cougas do kind of favor a Lion.



rydert said:


> I had that same dream........well kinda....actually just the buck nekkid part......and then I woke up and I really was buck nekkid,sleeping on the closet floor......and then..........well,..nevamind..



Must have been the same night I mistook the bathroom trash can for da toilet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I've had several times where I woked up buck nekked in the bathtub at 2 in the morning.



I prefer da shower, cain't drown in nere.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2013)

A'ight.....catch you boyz and galz later! Gonna go help brudder with a truck load then head to da Dr.

Y'all have a good aft


----------



## T.P. (Mar 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I prefer da shower, cain't drown in nere.



Sometimes it's too dangerous in da shower.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 28, 2013)

rydert said:


> I had that same dream........well kinda....actually just the buck nekkid part......and then I woke up and I really was buck nekkid,sleeping on the closet floor......and then..........well,..nevamind..


Thats what you get for drankin with Quack!!


Jeff C. said:


> A'ight.....catch you boyz and galz later! Gonna go help brudder with a truck load then head to da Dr.
> 
> Y'all have a good aft



Later Jeffro



buffalo wings ,cheese sticks


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats what you get for drankin with Quack!!
> 
> 
> Later Jeffro
> ...


 homemade soup & cheesehead cheese stick......... and lemon water...... sure wish I had some messican.........


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ...... sure wish I had some messicans.........


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


>


 I could use them too, always stuff needed doing around my place!



 I  LOVE  My  Job I  Lovemyjob


----------



## rydert (Mar 28, 2013)

today "WAS" my Friday.....you just can't get good help no mo


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I could use them too, always stuff needed doing around my place!
> 
> 
> 
> I  LOVE  My  Job I  Lovemyjob


You gonna give yo seff a headache doin dat.

Quick drive by. Y'all be have up in here.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 28, 2013)

rydert said:


> today "WAS" my Friday.....you just can't get good help no mo



Get you some Messicans.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You gonna give yo seff a headache doin dat.
> 
> Quick drive by. Y'all be have up in here.


Iknow.........


T.P. said:


> Get you some Messicans.


If you find any, send them to Mud, I'll let him break'em in for me! Thanks!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Get you some Messicans.


Watch it buddy


----------



## mattech (Mar 28, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Watch it buddy



I like yo new portrait in yo avatar.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 28, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Watch it buddy



They'll work circles around white boys. You should be proud.


----------



## rydert (Mar 28, 2013)

T.P. said:


> They'll work circles around white boys.



and will sho up fo work everyday......


----------



## T.P. (Mar 28, 2013)

rydert said:


> and will sho up fo work everyday......



And won't complain about everything.

And won't ax for a raise ever other week.

And won't steal your stuff.

And won't apply for unemployment after they lay out for 2 weeks.

And won't try and sue you after they fall down while walking across the parking lot.

And won't ask to borrow money every Monday.

And won't leave South Carolina headed back to the shop and drive 73 miles the wrong way.

And won't borrow your fuel cards every night to fill up their vehicles.

And won't tell you they are to good to sweep the floor or clean the bathroom.

And....


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 28, 2013)

rydert said:


> today "WAS" my Friday.....you just can't get good help no mo


That sucks Dirt.


Keebs said:


> Iknow.........
> 
> If you find any, send them to Mud, I'll let him break'em in for me! Thanks!


Yep, i got plenty for em to do. But Keebs is payin


mattech said:


> I like yo new portrait in yo avatar.



Looks just like him dont it.


----------



## rydert (Mar 28, 2013)

T.P. said:


> And won't complain about everything.
> 
> And won't ax for a raise ever other week.
> 
> ...




very true amigo..............


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> That sucks Dirt.
> 
> Yep, i got plenty for em to do. But Keebs is payin
> 
> ...


No No:


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> No No:



You ready to go, we will discuss it over a cold drank


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You ready to go, we will discuss it over a cold drank _*or three*_


 I'm outta heah!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'm outta heah!!!



I am jealous, I want to go riding in sowega.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 28, 2013)

Tonight is my friday............red solocup, I fill you up...let's have a parday


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Tonight is my friday............red solocup, I fill you up...let's have a parday



 Com'on!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Feelin' better today but still not 100%. Think i'm gonna try to work up the gumption to go to Stewart County this weekend and see if there is a bird to be had. Need to check on my stand and feeder in the NEW clearcut anyway.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2013)

Ok, went to da dermatologist today to see about gettin a lump/cyst removed off of my back. As soon as she sees it she says, "I can't take that off over your spine. Someone else will have to do it, you'll need to go have an x-ray, possibly an MRI, but we'll do an x-ray first it's cheaper. We have to make sure it doesn't go all the way to your spine before removing it."

Had to go to a different facility/location for x-ray. Get there and their x-ray machine is being serviced  Gotta go back tomorrow mornin now. My luck, probably gonna wind up needin the MRI.  

Then she found 2 other spots that she didn't like the looks of, one on my ear, and the other on my lower back. Wants biopsy's of those too. They have do every one of them seperate in order for insurance to cover. Problem is, I've got a $2500.00 deductible now, thanks to the ACA/Obama Care. I'll be paying out of pocket for every bit of this.


----------



## rydert (Mar 28, 2013)

Dang Jeff ....that sucks.....


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 28, 2013)

Jeff, when it rains it pours. I feel for ya.  


It amazes me how quickly a little post-nasal drip (okay, a flat out runny nose) can make your nose so danged raw it burns.  I switched over to Claritin this morning cause the Allegra just wasn't cutting it, and now my nose is pouring like crazy. 

I'm whipped. Bait needs to come on with that Hibachi plate.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2013)

rydert said:


> Dang Jeff ....that sucks.....



Yes it does! 

You goin in da moanin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Jeff, when it rains it pours. I feel for ya.
> 
> 
> It amazes me how quickly a little post-nasal drip (okay, a flat out runny nose) can make your nose so danged raw it burns.  I switched over to Claritin this morning cause the Allegra just wasn't cutting it, and now my nose is pouring like crazy.
> ...



I hate it when that happens......Ouch! When mine is doin that, I just stick a couple of tissues up each nostril and leave them hangin. 

I'm still paying the IRS from last year, Dr. bills from my surgery last year, filed this years Tax return-will owe, and now all of this, ain't life wonderful?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I hate it when that happens......Ouch! When mine is doin that, I just stick a couple of tissues up each nostril and leave them hangin.
> 
> I'm still paying the IRS from last year, Dr. bills from my surgery last year, filed this years Tax return-will owe, and now all of this, ain't life wonderful?



Sounds like you need a break. 

I know of this event coming up....


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Sounds like you need a break.
> 
> I know of this event coming up....



We had a $250.00 deductible before Obama Care was signed into law. Where mine at? 

I plan to be there gimpin around!!  

I forgot to mention something torn in my right leg.  Don't know if it's a hamstring or an acl, or something else. Haven't had it looked at yet, I just know I heard and felt it when it popped. It's getting worse too.

I'm


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Jeff, when it rains it pours. I feel for ya.
> 
> 
> It amazes me how quickly a little post-nasal drip (okay, a flat out runny nose) can make your nose so danged raw it burns.  I switched over to Claritin this morning cause the Allegra just wasn't cutting it, and now my nose is pouring like crazy.
> ...



Better call him. He probably forgot the yum yum sauce. 

I don't know if you saw my post earlier, but i think i'm gonna go to Stewart county this weekend IF i feel up to it. Being this tired after a toof/jaw pulling has really thrown me for a loop.
I learned today not to eat a salad with nuts on it this soon after a dentist visit.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Better call him. He probably forgot the yum yum sauce.
> 
> I don't know if you saw my post earlier, but i think i'm gonna go to Stewart county this weekend IF i feel up to it. Being this tired after a toof/jaw pulling has really thrown me for a loop.
> I learned today not to eat a salad with nuts on it this soon after a dentist visit.



Are you taking pain pills, they'll leave ya purty groggy the next day?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Are you taking pain pills, they'll leave ya purty groggy the next day?



I took two the night of surgery, but have taken Aleve since then. I just don't like Hydrocodone. Tends to make me nauseous. Besides, it's really not jaw pain so much as throat neck sore and swollen.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Just got a text pic from Keebs!
Our fair haired maiden has meat in the truck!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Ok, went to da dermatologist today to see about gettin a lump/cyst removed off of my back. As soon as she sees it she says, "I can't take that off over your spine. Someone else will have to do it, you'll need to go have an x-ray, possibly an MRI, but we'll do an x-ray first it's cheaper. We have to make sure it doesn't go all the way to your spine before removing it."
> 
> Had to go to a different facility/location for x-ray. Get there and their x-ray machine is being serviced  Gotta go back tomorrow mornin now. My luck, probably gonna wind up needin the MRI.
> 
> Then she found 2 other spots that she didn't like the looks of, one on my ear, and the other on my lower back. Wants biopsy's of those too. They have do every one of them seperate in order for insurance to cover. Problem is, I've got a $2500.00 deductible now, thanks to the ACA/Obama Care. I'll be paying out of pocket for every bit of this.



I can remove it for a 12 pack.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I can remove it for a 12 pack.



 

I'll drank to that, shoot I'll spring fo a 30 pack!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> We had a $250.00 deductible before Obama Care was signed into law. Where mine at?
> 
> I plan to be there gimpin around!!
> 
> ...



Now that's where I can really sympathize with ya. I tripped over the cat the weekend before daddy died and tore something up in my right ankle. Almost 7 months later and it still swells and hurts. It's like I can't flex my foot upward at all. The other day, I tripped on the stupid steps and Wobbert-Woo!  had to watch me hobble around and whine about my sciatic nerve in the left leg hurting all weekend.  

Getting old sucks.

Being between insurance REALLY SUCKS. 




rhbama3 said:


> Better call him. He probably forgot the yum yum sauce.
> 
> I don't know if you saw my post earlier, but i think i'm gonna go to Stewart county this weekend IF i feel up to it. Being this tired after a toof/jaw pulling has really thrown me for a loop.
> I learned today not to eat a salad with nuts on it this soon after a dentist visit.



Yeah, I saw it. It's probably just as well. Abbey will be home from her trip tomorrow night at midnight so she'll be grumpier than usual and your life with us would be more miserable than usual.    





rhbama3 said:


> I took two the night of surgery, but have taken Aleve since then. I just don't like Hydrocodone. Tends to make me nauseous. Besides, it's really not jaw pain so much as throat neck sore and swollen.



And you think I have issues with taking pain meds.    One Vicodin and I'd rather be stuck with a double dose of a stomach virus than live through that much nausea and up-chucking. 




Group texts are so confusing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Just got a text pic from Keebs!
> Our fair haired maiden has meat in the truck!



 Gobblin meat?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 28, 2013)

No kidding Jeff, that just aint nice....


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Now that's where I can really sympathize with ya. I tripped over the cat the weekend before daddy died and tore something up in my right ankle. Almost 7 months later and it still swells and hurts. It's like I can't flex my foot upward at all. The other day, I tripped on the stupid steps and Wobbert-Woo!  had to watch me hobble around and whine about my sciatic nerve in the left leg hurting all weekend.
> 
> Getting old sucks.
> 
> ...


ain't they, though?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 28, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Just got a text pic from Keebs!
> Our fair haired maiden has meat in the truck!



Yep.    




Did you see what Mud texted her?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Gobblin meat?



Please excuse the premature posting. Right now, i'm  confuzzled about what happened. Keebaby will have to explain it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 28, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> No?



Something about running it down with the truck instead of shooting it.  

I texed back "Bad Mud".

She texted back, "No Mud, Keebs".


She thought I thought Mud had killed it.


----------



## rydert (Mar 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes it does!
> 
> You goin in da moanin?



I was supposed to but..............a virus must be going around.....


----------



## slip (Mar 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Now that's where I can really sympathize with ya. I tripped over the cat the weekend before daddy died and tore something up in my right ankle. Almost 7 months later and it still swells and hurts. It's like I can't flex my foot upward at all. The other day, I tripped on the stupid steps and Wobbert-Woo!  had to watch me hobble around and whine about my sciatic nerve in the left leg hurting all weekend.
> 
> Getting old sucks.
> 
> ...



Yes ... dey is.


----------



## rydert (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm confused.....what....somebody kill something?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> No kidding Jeff, that just aint nice....



Whaaaa?  I figgered she may have kilt a deer 



rydert said:


> I was supposed to but..............a virus must be going around.....



 Sorry, bro! Now DAT sucks! 



slip said:


> Yes ... dey is.



I didn get NO text!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2013)

slip said:


> Mornin folks ... Turkeys was tight lipped again this mornin. Had one bird gobble his dang head off but he was on the other side of the 'everglades', a swamp thats over filled and full of that sand that wont let ya go, thicker 'n owl doodoo...Aint worth getting hurt over so he lives to see another day. Hada hen leave the roost over my head and that was it.
> 
> 
> Still learnin the lay of this new land, but so far it looks real good. Plenty of tracks .... Just need em to talk to me.







"Thicker" than owl doodoo ???????



It's 'pose to be "slicker" than owl doodoo, ya idjit.No No:


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "Thicker" than owl doodoo ???????
> 
> 
> 
> It's 'pose to be "slicker" than owl doodoo, ya idjit.No No:





I wudden gon say nuttin!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2013)

Keebs got a turkey !!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 28, 2013)

Aint nuthin like pickled eggs an budwizer..right?


----------



## rydert (Mar 28, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Aint nuthin like pickled eggs an budwizer..right?



maybe a SPAM sammich and a glass of wine?....



just sayin.....


----------



## rydert (Mar 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Sorry, bro! Now DAT sucks!



just to be clear.....I don't have tha virus....but everybody that works for me does.......I think it's called tha "Good Friday Virus"


----------



## slip (Mar 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "Thicker" than owl doodoo ???????
> 
> 
> 
> It's 'pose to be "slicker" than owl doodoo, ya idjit.No No:



I know, but i heard a guy say that when talking about some thick woods teh other day and its stuck with me, dunno why.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 28, 2013)

What'd I miss I HATE TAX SEASON. 
Miss ya'll.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Mar 28, 2013)

This isn't worth creating a new post and I know this is usually the thread for ramblings....so...

I just flew in from Minnesota.  I'm here for 9 days.  I just came from 30 degree weather with 8 inches of snow still on the ground....


It sure was a welcome site to feel 60 degree weather and I saw a beautiful sunset in Covington, GA today....I only lived in GA for 3 years (Va for 30 yrs) but I'll be danged if I wasn't feeling a few heart strings being pulled this evening.  I do miss living in the south.  Beautiful.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2013)

ekim22 said:


> This isn't worth creating a new post and I know this is usually the thread for ramblings....so...
> 
> I just flew in from Minnesota.  I'm here for 9 days.  I just came from 30 degree weather with 8 inches of snow still on the ground....
> 
> ...


It's been colder than a brass monkey's,,,,,,,,,,,,err,,,,,,,,,well, up until today it's been down right frigid around here. Hopefully this warm weather is here to stay now.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2013)

ekim22 said:


> This isn't worth creating a new post and I know this is usually the thread for ramblings....so...
> 
> I just flew in from Minnesota.  I'm here for 9 days.  I just came from 30 degree weather with 8 inches of snow still on the ground....
> 
> ...


Well, welcome home!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 28, 2013)

ekim22 said:


> This isn't worth creating a new post and I know this is usually the thread for ramblings....so...
> 
> I just flew in from Minnesota.  I'm here for 9 days.  I just came from 30 degree weather with 8 inches of snow still on the ground....
> 
> ...




Glad to have ya back.  

Now kick back and stay a while.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2013)

Just traded Dawns' G26 for a mean little Ruger 8 shot .22 mag with a laser, she LOVE's it !!!!    Ain't no good feeling to see a red dot on yo chest . . .


----------



## egomaniac247 (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks rh & turtlebug

I invested quite a few intense years here so I think that's why I feel such an affinity for it.  

I really do like MN but there's just no replacing a summer evening in the south when the sun has gone down, it's still light outside, you're walking around a pond with a rod/reel in hand and the smell of honey suckles is in the air.

Dang, I'm makin it worse.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 28, 2013)

ekim22 said:


> Thanks rh & turtlebug
> 
> I invested quite a few intense years here so I think that's why I feel such an affinity for it.
> 
> ...



Stop that.   

You're gonna make me actually start liking summer again.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 28, 2013)

Evening Turtle.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Turtle.





What's an evening turtle?


----------



## egomaniac247 (Mar 28, 2013)

Seriously, don't take it for granted haha.

I like where I'm at but it's a completely different culture up there.  Everyone's extremely nice but it ain't dixie land.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2013)

ekim22 said:


> This isn't worth creating a new post and I know this is usually the thread for ramblings....so...
> 
> I just flew in from Minnesota.  I'm here for 9 days.  I just came from 30 degree weather with 8 inches of snow still on the ground....
> 
> ...



All this time I thought you were a local Georgia boy, never noticed your location. Welcome back, hope you have a great stay!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Stop that.
> 
> You're gonna make me actually start liking summer again.



gnats, chiggers, skeeters, scorpions, poison ivy/oak/sumac, snakes, etc...
Miss winter yet?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 28, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> gnats, chiggers, skeeters, scorpions, poison ivy/oak/sumac, snakes, etc...
> Miss winter yet?



How many snakes did you see and do you have pics?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just traded Dawns' G26 for a mean little Ruger 8 shot .22 mag with a laser, she LOVE's it !!!!    Ain't no good feeling to see a red dot on yo chest . . .



Tell her to quit dry firing her pistol. Its bad for the hammer. No No:


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just traded Dawns' G26 for a mean little Ruger 8 shot .22 mag with a laser, she LOVE's it !!!!    Ain't no good feeling to see a red dot on yo chest . . .



I'd like to have a .22 mag, about a 6" barrel.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Mar 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> All this time I thought you were a local Georgia boy, never noticed your location. Welcome back, hope you have a great stay!




Nope!   I was born & raised in Virginia and moved down to Georgia in 2010. (work related)

Moved again to Minnesota in this past October.

I enjoyed Georgia immensely.   I came to appreciate a lot about it and most importantly became a Bulldog fan    I look way out of place wearing a Bulldogs cap in MN.  Most think it's a wrong-colored Packers hat 

Some crazy rules in MN about fishing & hunting.  You can only fish with one line in the water.  And you cannot fish for bass or muskie until they come into season (May).  If you get caught throwing a spinner bait in March you'll get fined.  It's nuts.

About the 1 line in the water rule, you should see the eyes bulge out of the heads when I tell em about ya'll Georgia boys filling up an entire cove of a lake with bottle lines hahaha


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Turtle.



Hey KyDawg.  





Jeff C. said:


> What's an evening turtle?



Me in my jammies.  





rhbama3 said:


> gnats, chiggers, skeeters, scorpions, poison ivy/oak/sumac, snakes, etc...
> Miss winter yet?



My point.  


Ima waiting on the day I climb into that danged turkey blind and either shoot my foot off or or take off running with it over my head cause Mr. No Shoulders was in there waiting on me.   

Looking like I'm gonna have too many Honey Do's tomorrow when I get back into town to hit the woods. 

Oh well, I got all day Saturday and then Sunday morning.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Hey KyDawg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd feel a whole lot better if you get pic's to show the birds are back. Generally, when a hen is in the mood, she'll mate daily for about 2 weeks. Once she's done, she'll leave to nest and the gobblers start looking for another hen.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 28, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I'd feel a whole lot better if you get pic's to show the birds are back. Generally, when a hen is in the mood, she'll mate daily for about 2 weeks. Once she's done, she'll leave to nest and the gobblers start looking for another hen.



Well if that "garden tool" of a hen has taken ALL of my gobblers, then she's way more woman than me and deserves to have em all.    


They're still there. I seed they're widdle footy prints.


----------



## kracker (Mar 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Ok, went to da dermatologist today to see about gettin a lump/cyst removed off of my back. As soon as she sees it she says, "I can't take that off over your spine. Someone else will have to do it, you'll need to go have an x-ray, possibly an MRI, but we'll do an x-ray first it's cheaper. We have to make sure it doesn't go all the way to your spine before removing it."
> 
> Had to go to a different facility/location for x-ray. Get there and their x-ray machine is being serviced  Gotta go back tomorrow mornin now. My luck, probably gonna wind up needin the MRI.
> 
> Then she found 2 other spots that she didn't like the looks of, one on my ear, and the other on my lower back. Wants biopsy's of those too. They have do every one of them seperate in order for insurance to cover. Problem is, I've got a $2500.00 deductible now, thanks to the ACA/Obama Care. I'll be paying out of pocket for every bit of this.


Hate to hear this, Jeff. Sounds like my luck, I've got a lot of it, just mostly bad.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 28, 2013)

ekim22 said:


> Nope!   I was born & raised in Virginia and moved down to Georgia in 2010. (work related)
> 
> Moved again to Minnesota in this past October.
> 
> ...



Ekim, I was born and raised in Georgia and spent 5 years in Newport News Va. at the shipyard. Live in Ky. now but miss Georgia bad and still have fond memories of the pennisula in Va.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 28, 2013)

kracker said:


> Hate to hear this, Jeff. Sounds like my luck, I've got a lot of it, just mostly bad.



Hey Kracker. How ya feeling?


----------



## egomaniac247 (Mar 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Ekim, I was born and raised in Georgia and spent 5 years in Newport News Va. at the shipyard. Live in Ky. now but miss Georgia bad and still have fond memories of the pennisula in Va.




Oh yea!   I spent many many many summer weekends fishing the James river bridge outside the newport news shipyard !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 28, 2013)

ekim22 said:


> Oh yea!   I spent many many many summer weekends fishing the James river bridge outside the newport news shipyard !!!



Was up there last spring. They got a restaurant on the east end of the bridge now that serves some pretty good soft shell crabs.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Well if that "garden tool" of a hen has taken ALL of my gobblers, then she's way more woman than me and deserves to have em all.
> 
> 
> They're still there. I seed they're widdle footy prints.


 
Any tracks you see have to be new since the monsoon left Sunday. About the same time i left. I'm sure it was just a concidence.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What'd I miss I HATE TAX SEASON.
> Miss ya'll.



Heyyyyy, sweetiepie  Missed you too!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 28, 2013)

i just noticed the screen on my phone is cracked..... first time ive ever had a screen crack on me and thats sayin sumfin has many phones as ive gone threw since 13.....


----------



## kracker (Mar 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Hey Kracker. How ya feeling?


Better, just trying to get my strength back. 

Thanks for asking.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Hey KyDawg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  








kracker said:


> Hate to hear this, Jeff. Sounds like my luck, I've got a lot of it, just mostly bad.



Thank ya, Richie! Shoot, I was layin on the couch watchin tv and thought about my posts. It hit me then, my little problems pale in comparison to kracker's, sorry for whinin outloud. 

Hope you are doing better!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2013)

Good night, Folks!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 29, 2013)

Mernin idjits. Todays the day to raise the heat lamp and lower the chickies temps another five degrees.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## Hankus (Mar 29, 2013)

Cookies n cupcakes for breakfast


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 29, 2013)

Mornin kids.......


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 29, 2013)

Good morning, Keebs and her Turkey hunting is getting better Now if she can just get that old truck a lil faster we can run us down some deer next season Things are lookin up


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning, Keebs and her Turkey hunting is getting better Now if she can just get that old truck a lil faster we can run us down some deer next season Things are lookin up


 they's always more than one way to *skin a cat* pics coming as soon as I get'em off my phone........... and I apologize for the confuzzion and leaving a couple people off, the adrenalin was runnin high!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning, Keebs and her Turkey hunting is getting better Now if she can just get that old truck a lil faster we can run us down some deer next season Things are lookin up



 I wanna play!



Keebs said:


> they's always more than one way to *skin a cat* pics coming as soon as I get'em off my phone........... and I apologize for the confuzzion and leaving a couple people off, the adrenalin was runnin high!


----------



## rydert (Mar 29, 2013)

my buddy just sent me a pic of the turkey he killed this morning.........I was supposed to go with him....I would post the pic but he is making an inappropriate gesture towards me


----------



## rydert (Mar 29, 2013)

oh.......good morning ever body...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>









 isowwyyyyyy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 29, 2013)

rydert said:


> oh.......good morning ever body...



Moanin Dirt!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2013)

rydert said:


> my buddy just sent me a pic of the turkey he killed this morning.........I was supposed to go with him....I would post the pic but he is making an inappropriate gesture towards me


photoshop is the IN thing!


rydert said:


> oh.......good morning ever body...


 Mornin ry-dert!


----------



## rydert (Mar 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin Dirt!!



I give up.......good morning Jeff


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 29, 2013)

rydert said:


> my buddy just sent me a pic of the turkey he killed this morning.........I was supposed to go with him....I would post the pic but he is making an inappropriate gesture towards me


Morning Dirt



Jeff C. said:


> Moanin Dirt!!



Morning Jeffro


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> isowwyyyyyy!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I wanna play!



Hey Jeff, i ordered an aluminum intake and 4 barrel for Keebs truck, it comes in i'll call ya . We going to start hog huntin with that thing


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Jeff, i ordered an aluminum intake and 4 barrel for Keebs truck, it comes in i'll call ya . We going to start hog huntin with that thing



Yeeeehawwww!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 29, 2013)

Later Kids....I gotta run!


----------



## kracker (Mar 29, 2013)

Morning folks!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 29, 2013)

mornun kracker


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Jeff, i ordered an aluminum intake and 4 barrel for Keebs truck, it comes in i'll call ya . We going to start hog huntin with that thing


 shoot I reckon!


Jeff C. said:


> Yeeeehawwww!!







kracker said:


> Morning folks!


 hey, howyoudoin?


----------



## kracker (Mar 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> shoot I reckon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holding my own, lost 2 more pounds last night....woohoo


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2013)

kracker said:


> Holding my own, lost 2 more pounds last night....woohoo


 I wish I could loose weight like that............. but not like that.......... knowwhatImean, butterbean?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm ready for lunch


----------



## rydert (Mar 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm ready for lunch



my wife gonna take me out fo lunch.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 29, 2013)

rydert said:


> my wife gonna take me out fo lunch.....



Where ya'll goin??


----------



## rydert (Mar 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Where ya'll goin??



small local restaurant ......I think i'll have da shrimp and fresh bass........my wifey will probably eat da club sammich


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 29, 2013)

I'd like to go catch a mess of dem speckled perch and heat up some grease


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2013)

I'd rather be


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2013)

Is this allowed???

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=747758


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## rydert (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


aAAAAaaaawwwwlook at wittle Quack!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 29, 2013)

Got off work about 11:30, fought the Spring Break idjits all the way to Valdosta. Took ERD out for some Taco Bell (I'll pay dearly for it later) and now I'm home.

Thinking Ima throw on some camo and the Danners, grab my scatter gun and go see if I can run down a turkey with the Suburban.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> aAAAAaaaawwwwlook at wittle Quack!!!!






Cute ain't he !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Got off work about 11:30, fought the Spring Break idjits all the way to Valdosta. Took ERD out for some Taco Bell (I'll pay dearly for it later) and now I'm home.
> 
> Thinking Ima throw on some camo and the Danners, grab my scatter gun and go see if I can run down a turkey with the Suburban.




I just got off work as well. Gonna take a nap and then get stuff ready for hunting tomorrow. Man, is it gorgeous out there!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 29, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I just got off work as well. Gonna take a nap and then get stuff ready for hunting tomorrow. Man, is it gorgeous out there!



Yes it is and even though we have to pick up Mini-Me at MIDNIGHT from her band trip, I just can't let this afternoon go to waste.  

Bait is in Statenville working on a bike. It's either lay down and curl up to watch a movie or drop $20 in the tank of the Chevy and enjoy the rest of the day. 

Alex, I'll take $20 and one dead gobbler.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I just got off work as well. Gonna take a nap and then get stuff ready for hunting tomorrow. Man, is it gorgeous out there!





70% chance rain tomorrow .


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 29, 2013)

Steak and cajun shrimp , salad mmm mmm  goood


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 29, 2013)

huh


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> huh


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Got off work about 11:30, fought the Spring Break idjits all the way to Valdosta. Took ERD out for some Taco Bell (I'll pay dearly for it later) and now I'm home.
> 
> Thinking Ima throw on some camo and the Danners, grab my scatter gun and go see if I can run down a turkey with the Suburban.


Hey, if ya cant beat her join her



Hooked On Quack said:


>


Afternoon Quacker


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2013)

Afternoon Mud man.


----------



## slip (Mar 29, 2013)

All i need is one dern gobble on MY side of the swamp. Just one. Spent all day looking for a way around today ... cant freakin do it. I know there are birds on my side, they're just tight lipped and i dont see much sign to set up on.... Kinda a shot in the dark.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Mud man.



Hey boss, whats happenin


----------



## rydert (Mar 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Steak and cajun shrimp , salad mmm mmm  goood



look at you........and you weren't even trying.....


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yes it is and even though we have to pick up Mini-Me at MIDNIGHT from her band trip, I just can't let this afternoon go to waste.
> 
> Bait is in Statenville working on a bike. It's either lay down and curl up to watch a movie or drop $20 in the tank of the Chevy and enjoy the rest of the day.
> 
> Alex, I'll take $20 and one dead gobbler.


I would too!


----------



## rydert (Mar 29, 2013)

hey there Mr.(speedo) KyDawg.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2013)

This one's 'bout gone .


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 29, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey there Mr.(speedo) KyDawg.....



Where did Mr. Speedo go


----------



## rydert (Mar 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Where did Mr. Speedo go



he done run oft...............cows might be out......


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 29, 2013)

He might be racin chickens


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2013)

Probably his nappy time.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2013)

I had to run down to Applachicola and get a bushel of oysters, but I am back now,,,but getting sleepy.


----------



## rydert (Mar 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> He might be racin chickens



I wonder if he won?..........


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2013)

rydert said:


> I wonder if he won?..........



For the last time I do not race against the chickens. What I do is get a big old cotton trailer and.......aw just forget about it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I had to run down to Applachicola and get a bushel of oysters, but I am back now,,,but getting sleepy.


Man you fast


rydert said:


> I wonder if he won?..........


I doubt it.


Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## rydert (Mar 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I had to run down to Applachicola and get a bushel of oysters, but I am back now,,,but getting sleepy.



getting ready for the next big race?.......



KyDawg said:


> For the last time I do not race against the chickens. What I do is get a big old cotton trailer and.......aw just forget about it.


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 29, 2013)

Taday is my Friday


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 29, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Taday is my Friday



 Whoot Whoot


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Man you fast
> 
> Got me a Hemi


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> mudracing101 said:
> 
> 
> > Man you fast
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 29, 2013)

What'd I miss?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> KyDawg said:
> 
> 
> > I want to drive it.
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Is this allowed???
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=747758



I'm not sure. It has been put up for review on Mt. Olympus  but no answer yet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 29, 2013)

Good Lawd, went to get xray of da lump  anyway, I go in there and she winds up taking about 15 xrays......sheesh. Took 1 1/2 hrs.  

Den I went an bought some britches. I needed some for my upcoming trip up norf Monday, that I'm dreading already.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> What'd I miss?


 the partay


KyDawg said:


> mudracing101 said:
> 
> 
> > You would get it dirty.
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> the partay
> 
> 
> KyDawg said:
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 29, 2013)

Me too Jeff.


----------



## rydert (Mar 29, 2013)

I don't wear skinny jeans....unless I'm hunting...


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 29, 2013)

rydert said:


> I don't wear skinny jeans....unless I'm hunting...



That wuz you!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 29, 2013)

Another fun but frustrating day in the woods. Saw gobblers, heard gobblers, watched gobblers quickly exiting with hens. 
Finally thought we were on a good bird for Sam and when it stepped out it was a jake. He is determined that his next bird be a longbeard. I don't think I could have had that kind of restraint at his age. He is a trooper and is determined to seal the deal this spring on a longbeard. 

As for me, that youngin ran me through pine thickets, swamp bottoms and all types of terrain in between. I wish I had half his energy. Oh my aching legs and back. 
Can't wait to go back


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm not sure. It has been put up for review on Mt. Olympus  but no answer yet.





Jeff C. said:


> Good Lawd, went to get xray of da lump  anyway, I go in there and she winds up taking about 15 xrays......sheesh. Took 1 1/2 hrs.
> 
> Den I went an bought some britches. I needed some for my upcoming trip up norf Monday, that I'm dreading already.





mudracing101 said:


> the partay
> 
> You get some skinny jeans like strang and Dirt.???





Hornet22 said:


> That wuz you!



back to


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 29, 2013)

Small chufa sprouts... FINALLY!!!


A few new tracks in the plot but the woods are DEAD SILENT.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Small chufa sprouts... FINALLY!!!
> 
> 
> A few new tracks in the plot but the woods are DEAD SILENT.



Not up here...... Of course we heard them and even saw them but can't seem to connect on a longbeard for Sam.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 29, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Not up here...... Of course we heard them and even saw them but can't seem to connect on a longbeard for Sam.



There are no birds singing or chirping. Nothing. Weird. 

I'd even settle for porky to show up. Three rounds of turkey load to the head should bring pork chops for supper.


----------



## kracker (Mar 29, 2013)

Since it's Good Friday.......


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 29, 2013)

Great. Nose pouring again.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> There are no birds singing or chirping. Nothing. Weird.
> 
> I'd even settle for porky to show up. Three rounds of turkey load to the head should bring pork chops for supper.



That afternoon glare looks brutal. Is the sun shining on you inside the blind?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 29, 2013)

Its da freeken weeken


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 29, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> That afternoon glare looks brutal. Is the sun shining on you inside the blind?



Not now, I'm finally in some shade but I was sweltering there for a bit. 

I just dribbled snot onto my slate.

I knew I should've stayed home and took a nap.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 29, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Its da freeken weeken



Mine started yesterday blood 



turtlebug said:


> Not now, I'm finally in some shade but I was sweltering there for a bit.
> 
> I just dribbled snot onto my slate.
> 
> I knew I should've stayed home and took a nap.



That puts a whole new spin on "conditioning your slate"


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2013)

Ok, ya'll get a new one going, Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Ok, ya'll get a new one going, Happy Easter everyone!



Hoppy Easter Keebs


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 29, 2013)

tick tick tick tick......


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 29, 2013)

Did we discuss wether or not cardinals were a trophy?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Did we discuss wether or not cardinals were a trophy?



Why yes...yes they are. By the way I started another driveler in your honor.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Did we discuss wether or not cardinals were a trophy?



Got any game warden friends you can ask?


----------

